# For people who say you cant make money at this anymore...



## 5☆OG

To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater


----------



## #professoruber

That is a typical week in my market. Lol @ 80 hours that equates to $21 per hour. If you call that making money.


----------



## 5☆OG

#professoruber said:


> That is a typical week in my market. Lol @ 80 hours that equates to $21 per hour. If you call that making money.


really ? lol show me....i dont care if you think its typical i know it isint...try saying something nice for a change. this place is one big buzz kill dude. why bother to share anything positive in this place. its a joke.


----------



## The queen 👸

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


That is good money. Congrats


----------



## Invisible

That’s a lot of rides. It’s awesome you had a good week!

Friday was super busy here day/night. I think that’s the most trips I ever did. I also received a $5 cash tip as well.


----------



## Rockocubs

I find it amazing you can avaerge it over 80 hours, i only work part time and did 12 hours Saturday and Sunday and i was happy i did $22.50 . Great Job I know i couldn't work that many hours anymore.


----------



## 5☆OG

Rockocubs said:


> I find it amazing you can avaerge it over 80 hours, i only work part time and did 12 hours Saturday and Sunday and i was happy i did $22.50 . Great Job I know i couldn't work that many hours anymore.


I only drive daytime. And yes the avg. Is very good to me its all about consistency. Honestly,if i worked night here i could kick this into a whole other gear.


----------



## Rockocubs

5☆OG said:


> I only drive daytime. And yes the avg. Is very good to me its all about consistency. Honestly,if i worked night here i could kick this into a whole other gear.


I hear you i only do days as well.


----------



## Invisible

5☆OG said:


> I only drive daytime. And yes the avg. Is very good to me its all about consistency. Honestly,if i worked night here i could kick this into a whole other gear.


That's really good for days. I could never make that doing just days here, even w/ Uber unless we had another Polar Vortex.


----------



## Hardtime

Worked part time this week


----------



## SHalester

Lost me at 76 hours.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


I've been working weeks like this 
for the past 3 years and just hit 
25k rides this week.
I love driving the car and will
continue till I get deactivated.
Wheres your Lyft income?


----------



## Syn

Invisible said:


> That's a lot of rides. It's awesome you had a good week!
> 
> Friday was super busy here day/night. I think that's the most trips I ever did. I also received a $5 cash tip as well.


Shamrock Shuffle this Saturday (or so I've been told). Should be very busy all day.


----------



## Invisible

Syn said:


> Shamrock Shuffle this Saturday (or so I've been told). Should be very busy all day.


Good to know, thanks! If you haven't seen the bar down the street from Camp Bar, forget the name, it's cool and all decked out in St Party's lights.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

76 hours of driving.... Yikes.


----------



## [email protected]

That's not bad, especially considering you're maintaining it for almost 80 hours a week. When I did this full time years ago, I noticed that the more I worked, the less I made per hour due to being online during slow periods.

I am typically online during my commute for 6-10 hours a week. My typical commute, without rideshare and working five days, is 7.5 hours per week (obviously I'm not working five days when I have 6 hours of online time). If I only count the "extra" time I'm in the car, I'm making well over $50/hr, but that's not how this works, so...I was averaging just over $22/hr at the end in 2019, but that's dropped to an average of $18 since the new year. Wondering if things will pick up or if this is the new norm...


----------



## OldBay

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Look'n good. Thats alot of hours!

21/hr.


----------



## Cabledawg

I am a part timer working only weekend evenings. I did $327 in 12 hours on Sat night and $140 in 5.5 hours on Sunday......26/Hr. I do well in tips because of my lit minivan. This is the Hampton Roads market.


----------



## 125928

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Great job. Any kickbacks that week?


----------



## dmoney155

5☆OG said:


> really ? lol show me....i dont care if you think its typical i know it isint...try saying something nice for a change. this place is one big buzz kill dude. why bother to share anything positive in this place. its a joke.


Dude, he's right... this isnt anything big... I thought you were gonna show $2,400 number. Can I have my 2mins back please? This thread is a click bate, nothing more.


----------



## Amos69

#professoruber said:


> That is a typical week in my market. Lol @ 80 hours that equates to $21 per hour. If you call that making money.


$ per hour is a poor metric to use to measure success in this business. @.60 a mile I think that considering this as a cash flow business is the right course of action. $1600 a week is a fair amount of money and I am sure will do many things positive in 5 star OG's world.


----------



## The queen 👸

dmoney155 said:


> Dude, he's right... this isnt anything big... I thought you were gonna show $2,400 number. Can I have my 2mins back please? This thread is a click bate, nothing more.


How much money did you make last week?


----------



## OldBay

Amos69 said:


> $ per hour is a poor metric to use to measure success in this business. @.60 a mile I think that considering this as a cash flow business is the right course of action. $1600 a week is a fair amount of money and I am sure will do many things positive in 5 star OG's world.


$/hr is the most important metric.

It answers the questions, "should I be doing this or something else?" and "how valuable is my time?"

I think he's doing well though. If he doesn't have a college degree, there aren't any jobs that would pay more, besides used car sales.

He's already beyond the realm of earnings of what he would be paid with a W2 CDL and he doesn't have a boss.

I've never tried to "push through" when pings get slow and I go home instead. I avg 24/hr doing it FT, but thats in a .60-.80 market. If I tried working 80 hours, I think I'd be making < 20/hr.

I might try that soon, just to see. I don't think I could keep that up week after week in the slums of DC and Baltimore.

OTH, If every other trip was a tipper or a stripper, it might provide extra motivation. :smiles: (Yes, thats how I imagine the LV market.)


----------



## DriverMark

Syn said:


> Shamrock Shuffle this Saturday (or so I've been told). Should be very busy all day.


St Pats is Tue 17th. So I think next weekend will be the Shamrock Shuffle..... (Fri-Sat the 13th and 14th)

Earning that money! I used to say Ubering is 40% Strat and 60% Luck. I'm changing it this year to 40% Strat 40% Luck and 20% Patience. I'm finding a little patience is paying off with better surges and hitting promos.

Anyway.... if you aren't making the $$/Hr you either are doing something wrong or perhaps you are in the wrong business. Or your market is total trash which can be for a multitude of reasons.

Another solid week for myself, and had $280ish on Lyft. Almost all X. Did drive the XL last night, but only had 1 XL Lyft ride all night :frown:. Should have just driven the Mazda 3, didn't need to burn the added gas (sigh).

I agree. The positive posts on UP don't burn, so they don't earn......


----------



## 5☆OG

father of unicorns said:


> Great job. Any kickbacks that week?


None. But 124 in cash tips and an additional 80 in private clients. I dont get many kb opportunities because i dont drive on the strip or at night



dmoney155 said:


> Dude, he's right... this isnt anything big... I thought you were gonna show $2,400 number. Can I have my 2mins back please? This thread is a click bate, nothing more.


Haters be hatin..show me your numbers knucklehead. People just cant stand to see others do well..ill be smiling all the way to the bank..


----------



## Amos69

5☆OG said:


> None. But 124 in cash tips and an additional 80 in private clients. I dont get many kb opportunities because i dont drive on the strip or at night
> 
> 
> Haters be hatin..show me your numbers knucklehead. People just cant stand to see others do well..ill be smiling all the way to the bank..


Hey just to expand the discussion on what profit means, would you mind sharing your $per mile number with us? I imagine in Vegas it should be pretty high. Here in Seattle market we tend to be lower due to being so spread out.


----------



## 5☆OG

Amos69 said:


> Hey just to expand the discussion on what profit means, would you mind sharing your $per mile number with us? I imagine in Vegas it should be pretty high. Here in Seattle market we tend to be lower due to being so spread out.


Can you define supermile please?



5☆OG said:


> Can you define supermile please?


Lol ok i just re read that duh....i do 300 to 400 a day


----------



## NOXDriver

lol working 80 hours a week

No health insurance, losing 35% to taxes, all your expenses for those miles. No paid holidays, no retirement. Car beat to death.

You are not doing as well as you think you are.


----------



## The queen 👸

Jeez some of you are horrible. I would be happy to make 1500$ a week . I am happy for the OP.


----------



## 5☆OG

NOXDriver said:


> lol working 80 hours a week
> 
> No health insurance, losing 35% to taxes, all your expenses for those miles. No paid holidays, no retirement. Car beat to death.
> 
> You are not doing as well as you think you are.


Another hater. Thats real money in my hand. You dont know my sotuation so ill just do what i do with all the toxic people i encounter in here and in life...IGNORE LOL...the post was designed to encourage people not have people post pointless negativity. To those who need to earn cash,you can do it,dont give up and work hard !  complainers waste time while workers find solutions


----------



## DriverMark

NOXDriver said:


> No health insurance, losing 35% to taxes, all your expenses for those miles.


People pay Taxes on Ubering? My mileage deduction seems to cover my taxes each year (shrug).....


----------



## 5☆OG

The queen &#128120; said:


> Jeez some of you are horrible. I would be happy to make 1500$ a week . I am happy for the OP.


Thank you  im happy too



DriverMark said:


> People pay Taxes on Ubering? My mileage deduction seems to cover my taxes each year (shrug).....


I dont owe money ..ever. in fact i get a refund every year. Lol i know something else to criticize. Perhaps the haters dont know alot about much lol


----------



## DriverMark

5☆OG said:


> Another hater. Thats real money in my hand. You dont know my sotuation so ill just do what i do with all the toxic people i encounter in here and in life...IGNORE LOL...the post was designed to encourage people not have people post pointless negativity. To those who need to earn cash,you can do it,dont give up and work hard ! :smiles: complainers waste time while workers find solutions


It's almost humorous how the detractors come out when you say you can make money Ubering on UP. It's like clockwork. Almost as if those folks clearly suck at Ubering (or perhaps a total shit market) and so they are convinced everyone sucks at Ubering. Misery loves company so they are out there working very hard to convince very one how much Ubering sucks and it's impossible to do it successfully.


----------



## kingcorey321

after fuel thats only 19.50 an hour . 
wear and tear not included . you think 19 an hour is good money in 2020 lol its nothing .
You need to make at least 35 an hour to live .
your better to work a normal job health insurance (OVER TIME OVER 40 HOURS ) (socical security ) for retirement .
yes you can live with 19 an hour but you wont be taking time off work or having fun money to do anything or buy anything .
dead end job


----------



## DriverMark

5☆OG said:


> I dont owe money ..ever. in fact i get a refund every year. Lol i know something else to criticize. Perhaps the haters dont know alot about much


Exactly. Taxes? For some reason the Gov't sees fit to pay me every year............ (shrug)



kingcorey321 said:


> your better to work a normal job health insurance (OVER TIME OVER 40 HOURS ) (socical security ) for retirement .


Unless you are salaried, like myself lol. Although I rarely work over 40hr/wk at the day job.


----------



## Syn

5☆OG said:


> Another hater. Thats real money in my hand. You dont know my sotuation so ill just do what i do with all the toxic people i encounter in here and in life...IGNORE LOL...the post was designed to encourage people not have people post pointless negativity. To those who need to earn cash,you can do it,dont give up and work hard ! :smiles: complainers waste time while workers find solutions


Telling you what you don't want to hear does not make him a hater. He was 100% correct on what he said.

But you're right about one thing - this post will encourage some people (those that can do math) not to drive full time.


----------



## 5☆OG

Syn said:


> Telling you what you don't want to hear does not make him a hater. He was 100% correct on what he said.
> 
> But you're right about one thing - this post will encourage some people (those that can do math) not to drive full time.


Says the hater who still drives or if you dont drive decide to come here and discourage people. Get a life dude. Wow im on an ignore roll..haha


----------



## Amos69

Syn said:


> Telling you what you don't want to hear does not make him a hater. He was 100% correct on what he said.
> 
> But you're right about one thing - this post will encourage some people (those that can do math) not to drive full time.


But he wasn't 100% correct. And couldn't possibly be. There are way to many variables In play .


----------



## Syn

5☆OG said:


> Says the hater who still drives or if you dont drive decide to come here and discourage people. Get a life dude. Wow im on an ignore roll..haha


Oh I drive ... just not 80 hours per week. I have a full time job that pays me reasonable salary, 401k, 6 weeks vacation, sick time, etc and I sit in the office for 40 hours per week. Everything on Uber is extra.
Someday when your car breaks down or you get deactivated for a fake claim you'll remember all that.
Instead of driving almost 12 hours 7 days per week, take your own advice and get a life dude.
p.s. you should add yourself to the ignore list.




Amos69 said:


> But he wasn't 100% correct. And couldn't possibly be. Tree are way to many variables In play .


What wasn't he correct about?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

DriverMark said:


> People pay Taxes on Ubering? My mileage deduction seems to cover my taxes each year (shrug).....


They certainly dont pay 35%, about
1/3 of my gross was written off by mileage deduction the past 3 years...


----------



## OG ant

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater


People love to complain instead of putting in the work, uber is one of those jobs where you have to work hard to make good money!


----------



## goneubering

#professoruber said:


> That is a typical week in my market. Lol @ 80 hours that equates to $21 per hour. If you call that making money.


How many years have you been ubering @#professoruber?


----------



## 5☆OG

OG ant said:


> People love to complain instead of putting in the work, uber is one of those jobs where you have to work hard to make good money!


The negative people are everywhere. Ill just keep putting in the work and try to be encouraging. I mean really given the circumstances what more could be asked of any driver. These people try to poke holes in anything positive because deep down they are quitters and complainers. If i have to dig ditches ill do what i have to until something else develops. Meanwhile ill take this every week.


----------



## goneubering

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Very impressive!! That's a ton of hours but my question is how many miles?


----------



## 5☆OG

goneubering said:


> Very impressive!! That's a ton of hours but my question is how many miles?


3 to 400


----------



## Dekero

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Not bad for an 80 hour week...... I commend you.... I'll take sleep for $800 Alex.... And the answer is.... I ENJOY MINE....


----------



## gotrocks

5☆OG said:


> 3 to 400


@5OG
I commend you for your hard work and showing your numbers. There's no way I could personally put in that much time and rides in one week without burning out 1st. Your numbers are good especially considering you only drive specific day hours. What time do you start and what kind of car are you using?


----------



## 5☆OG

gotrocks said:


> @5OG
> I commend you for your hard work and showing your numbers. There's no way I could personally put in that much time and rides in one week without burning out 1st. Your numbers are good especially considering you only drive specific day hours. What time do you start and what kind of car are you using?


5 am
2008 camry..paid off


----------



## 12345678

Let’s see $1600 in 80 hours. If you figure anything over 40 would be overtime. That means you got about $15 per hour with overtime. Plus you had to pay for gas and wear and tear and all expenses which makes that $15 even lower.


----------



## 5☆OG

12345678 said:


> Let's see $1600 in 80 hours. If you figure anything over 40 would be overtime. That means you got about $15 per hour with overtime. Plus you had to pay for gas and wear and tear and all expenses which makes that $15 even lower.


Hater be gone...poof!


----------



## 12345678

It’s not hating. It’s what the numbers say


----------



## 5☆OG

5☆OG said:


> Hater be gone...poof!


----------



## dmoney155

The queen &#128120; said:


> How much money did you make last week?


~1500 without breaking a sweat. I typically grab $100 in the AM and $100 in the pm, then go about my day. Weekends is what can push this number past 2K.


----------



## got a p

#professoruber said:


> That is a typical week in my market. Lol @ 80 hours that equates to $21 per hour. If you call that making money.


thats tyhe gross amount - as we all know after tax, depreciation, maintenance and gas plus having no life that's around $13-14/hr. keep crushing it, lol.


----------



## dmoney155

The queen &#128120; said:


> Jeez some of you are horrible. I would be happy to make 1500$ a week . I am happy for the OP.


I'm happy for him too, money is money... just saying this isn't what I would call knocking it out of the park.


----------



## 5☆OG

got a p said:


> thats tyhe gross amount, as we all know after tax, depreciation, maintenance and gas plus having no life that's around $13-14/hr. keep crushing it, lol.


Bye felicia lol


----------



## 12345678

80 hours is crazy. Here is $31 and $35 per hour. Yes I could work more hours but you will get Burt out so fast


----------



## got a p

5☆OG said:


> Bye felicia lol


is reality something you have trouble with?


----------



## dmoney155

got a p said:


> is reality something you have trouble with?


You'd be surprised how many people have trouble with accepting reality. And that's not even in reference to uber.


----------



## OG ant

12345678 said:


> Let's see $1600 in 80 hours. If you figure anything over 40 would be overtime. That means you got about $15 per hour with overtime. Plus you had to pay for gas and wear and tear and all expenses which makes that $15 even lower.


Wear and tear after working 80 hours? lol stop hating!! been abusing my car for 2 years all I had to do was change my brake pads and rotors and just keep up with regular oil change maintenance! Plus he owns a 2008 camry which are very reliable and inwhich he quadrupled what he paid for that car, so that car served it purpose and continues to serve. This man eating good!


----------



## 5☆OG

OG ant said:


> Wear and tear after working 80 hours? lol stop hating!! been abusing my car for 2 years all I had to do was change my brake pads and rotors and just keep up with regular oil change maintenance! Plus he owns a 2008 camry which are very reliable and inwhich he quadrupled what he paid for that car, so that car served it purpose and continues to serve. This man eating good!


This car has a lot more then quadrupled more like 7 or 8 times


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

Invisible said:


> That's really good for days. I could never make that doing just days here, even w/ Uber unless we had another Polar Vortex.


Where is Somewhere? I want to stay away from somewhere.


----------



## Invisible

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Where is Somewhere? I want to stay away from somewhere.


It's not near Tampa, so no worries.


----------



## 5☆OG

5☆OG said:


> This car has a lot more then quadrupled more like 7 or 8 times


 The truth is I didn't even pay anything for this car it was a gift...even better


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

5☆OG said:


> really ? lol show me....i dont care if you think its typical i know it isint...try saying something nice for a change. this place is one big buzz kill dude. why bother to share anything positive in this place. its a joke.


Notice everyone that talks junk about others earnings never post their own earnings.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


What's the net earnings?


----------



## #professoruber

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Notice everyone that talks junk about others earnings never post their own earnings.


I will bite. My Monday morning shift in Dallas. 4:30 to 7:30am was spent eating breakfast and then trying to fish a $50+ XL ride. I had to pull the trigger on X.

If anyone wants to question my numbers, search my profile and you will see all the years I posted screenshots and my opinion on tracking Dollar per mile which correlated to hourly.

I make $1000 per week in the least amount of time and miles as possible. I understand to make another $500 would double my hours and miles.

$30+ per hour keeps me on the roads otherwise I put my energy into other side hustles. My game is to maximize my earnings whatever I am doing while I take a short break from my career.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

#professoruber said:


> I will bite. My Monday morning shift in Dallas. 4:30 to 7:30am was spent eating breakfast and then trying to fish a $50+ XL ride. I had to pull the trigger on X.
> 
> If anyone wants to question my numbers, search my profile and you will see all the years I posted screenshots and my opinion on tracking Dollar per mile which correlated to hourly.
> 
> I make $1000 per week in the least amount of time and miles as possible. I understand to make another $500 would double my hours and miles.
> 
> $30+ per hour keeps me on the roads otherwise I put my energy into other side hustles. My game is to maximize my earnings whatever I am doing while I take a short break from my career.
> 
> View attachment 423752


Well if you're going to take a bite, take a mouth full. Post your weekly as op just did instead of 3 surge rides.


----------



## Don't swim in pools

7 days, 80 hours and that many rides? No days off. Consider me a hater. You are a fool, but keep on doing you boo!


----------



## kingcorey321

DriverMark said:


> Exactly. Taxes? For some reason the Gov't sees fit to pay me every year............ (shrug)
> 
> 
> Unless you are salaried, like myself lol. Although I rarely work over 40hr/wk at the day job.


I dont understand lack of hours at jobs after i worked as a automotive mechanic . Every shop would let me work 7 days a week 12 hour days if i wanted and trust me i have done so. nice 4k checks before a vacation . 
But i guess some places rather send you home hire more workers . These are not places i would of ever worked .


----------



## 5☆OG

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> What's the net?


Its where the basketball goes


----------



## Uberguy1

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater


That is horrible. I made only a few hundred less but worked around 40 hours with half the trips. And I don't think I'm making money. Omg &#128558;


----------



## 5☆OG

Uberguy1 said:


> That is horrible. I made only a few hundred less but worked around 40 hours with half the trips. And I don't think I'm making money. Omg &#128558;


Another hater gone lol...wrap your head around this...i dont care


----------



## goneubering

Uberguy1 said:


> That is horrible. I made only a few hundred less but worked around 40 hours with half the trips. And I don't think I'm making money. Omg &#128558;


Did you notice how few miles he drove?


----------



## DriverMark

kingcorey321 said:


> I dont understand lack of hours at jobs after i worked as a automotive mechanic . Every shop would let me work 7 days a week 12 hour days if i wanted and trust me i have done so. nice 4k checks before a vacation .
> But i guess some places rather send you home hire more workers . These are not places i would of ever worked .


Oh, there is no shortage of hours and they will let me work as many hours as I want :roflmao: . But being salaried only get paid what I get paid. There is no "overtime" pay. That said, I try to work my 40 then go live the ant life....


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Dissagree


----------



## Mkang14

I can appreciate hard work.

When I first started uber with a twinkle in my eye, I use to work my daytime job, 8ish hours a day and do another 6 to 7 hours of uber after work. Saved so much money.

I really need to get on that again at least a couple of days.


----------



## ConkeyCrack

Nicely done but those hours are insane. Personally I couldn't do over 50 hours a week when I used to do uberX


----------



## WindyCityAnt

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Vegas has the same rate card as Chicago. I would never drive 80 hours like that. But the city has a law 10 hours online per 24 hour period. Only with in the city limits though.

I get pissed off, if i dont make atleast 20$ in the city for a good 3-4 stretch. I only drive nights, when traffic is low.

You in a desert! Day time drive that much is stupid crazy at 20$ an hour. Atleast if my pax want fresh air in the day time. I can crack a few windows for them.

They rarely even request AC to be turned on in the hot and humid summers we have. Unless its like a professional couple, not wanting to wrinkle there hair and jackets all nice looking. As they do DT to an exclusive restaurant or show.


----------



## Soldiering

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:





5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Good for you brother. Sad some of the bitter OP's on this site. Here's what I strung together here in PHX.


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Forgot to say... 2 weekends ago, i was making 50$+ because of NBA all star weekend! For atleast 5 hour stretches, multiple times a day. Im only on X, i pass on every pool request.


----------



## StJohnsRides

When you substruct 25% which is your gas money, you'll be left with $14.6/Hr. Not exactly "making money". Also for how long you plan to work 76 Hrs/week?


----------



## WindyCityAnt

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


I hope this link works correctly... &#129335;&#127996;‍♂

This comes from a extreme and well known driver in our market on all platforms. Uber deactivated him because of publicity recently.

So he can only drive for Lyft. Again, he's a beast of a driver.

https://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=...Tk2MDYz&event=video_description&v=95rRWmno4eE


----------



## 5☆OG

ConkeyCrack said:


> Nicely done but those hours are insane. Personally I couldn't do over 50 hours a week when I used to do uberX


It takes what it takes..


----------



## WindyCityAnt

Nope it didn't! 😔

Youtube Geo rideshare, see some of it. He is good peoples for RS!


----------



## Soldiering

StJohnsRides said:


> When you substruct 25% which is your gas money, you'll be left with $14.6/Hr. Not exactly "making money". Also for how long you plan to work 76 Hrs/week?


When You drive a Prii gas is only 10% if you know what your doing&#128540;


----------



## Dekero

Invisible said:


> It's not near Tampa, so no worries.


Ohhhh we knew it wasn't Tampa.....&#129322;&#129322;&#129322;&#129296;&#129296;&#129296;


----------



## WAHN

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


76+ hours. 

I'm not that ambitious.  Good job doing what you need to do.

Doing strictly daylight seems to yield $20-$25/hour here as well.



5☆OG said:


> Honestly,if i worked night here i could kick this into a whole other gear.


Definitely. I avoid driving at night as well. Just not a fan, I don't need to, and I'm getting old quickly. 



WindyCityAnt said:


> Nope it didn't! &#128532;
> 
> Youtube Geo rideshare, see some of it. He is good peoples for RS!


Are you talking about Geo from Rideshare Revolution?

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjTjnsnIOJGoOtaNPHRaVrQ


----------



## 5☆OG

yeah i cant control when the rides come. but i do have the drive to do what needs to be done. this post wasnt meant to be broken down into some aholes opinion of efficiency. none of us have a choice what and when. but all we can do is put ourselves into position. people want to dissect what i posted like they have some magic formula which none of the rest of us have. this week it was 76 hours not 80..next week it might be 56 hours. having all the facts in front of us regarding rideshare there is no doubt that it is not ideal on many levels. but ,when you need to earn straight cash it is an excellent source of instant cash flow. who cares about the breakdown when you need to earn? apparently we have a peanut gallery of rhodes scholars. a simple hey thats a nice week turns into a ravenous free for all and condemnation ,as if making 1600 dollars is some sort of stigma? hate on haters . btw i noticed just about none of you posted anything to back up your einstienien theories of profitibility. all i see is criticism and negativity from those people who btw i wont be seeing anything from anymore. for those of you who posted supportive messages,thanks it felt great to put in a solid week and reap the benefits . I challenge myself on a daily basis and for now this will have to do. no matter your opinion it takes drive and determination to dig yourself out from a hole. as for the haters in here i have a photo message for you :smiles:


----------



## WindyCityAnt

WAHN said:


> 76+ hours.
> 
> I'm not that ambitious. :wink: Good job doing what you need to do.
> 
> Doing strictly daylight seems to yield $20-$25/hour here as well.
> 
> Definitely. I avoid driving at night as well. Just not a fan, I don't need to, and I'm getting old quickly. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Geo from Rideshare Revolution?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCjTjnsnIOJGoOtaNPHRaVrQ


Dude is one of the best in this market!

I recently had a pax from Milwaukee speaking about how the Chicago market is so much crazier than the market up there. About how we would run in circles around the drivers in Milwaukee, without even knowing the city. Geo is great at it.


----------



## Daisey77

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Damn and I thought at 60 hours I was exhausted. Does Nevada have any sort of time limit that applies to drivers? Here it is 16 hours within a 24-hour. No more than 70 hours in 7 days.


Hardtime said:


> Worked part time this week


How long have you been driving?


----------



## Invisible

WindyCityAnt said:


> Dude is one of the best in this market!
> 
> I recently had a pax from Milwaukee speaking about how the Chicago market is so much crazier than the market up there. About how we would run in circles around the drivers in Milwaukee, without even knowing the city. Geo is great at it.


Hmmm and I had a woman pax who told me a frightening story about a Chicago driver who she feared was going to rape her. He was groping her and wouldn't stop, so she had to call her bf to meet her. That occurred when she was in Chicago. No need to talk negative about Mke drivers.

Why is it so difficult for some here to just congratulate a fellow driver on a week he was proud of? Every market AND every driver is different.

I'm glad to read a positive story about the OP who feels positive, instead of another negative story.


----------



## got a p

Soldiering said:


> When You drive a Prii gas is only 10% if you know what your doing&#128540;


i pay about 10% of my earnings to gas and i don't drive a prius. if i did i would be spending 5%.



5☆OG said:


> The negative people are everywhere. Ill just keep putting in the work and try to be encouraging. I mean really given the circumstances what more could be asked of any driver. These people try to poke holes in anything positive because deep down they are quitters and complainers. If i have to dig ditches ill do what i have to until something else develops. Meanwhile ill take this every week.


if you're happy with it that's all that matters. but i still think you should be making 80 cents a mile and 75% of what the pax pays. uber is taking way too much of your cut. makes me a little angry thinking of all the hours you put in and how much you really ended up making after all is said and done. the reality is you made *at most* 2/3s of that after expenses, that's not right. uber probably took $500 of your money, not talking about the 25% they should get, _your money_.


----------



## SHalester

got a p said:


> uber is taking way too much of your cut.


STRIKE!


----------



## Syn

WindyCityAnt said:


> I recently had a pax from Milwaukee speaking about how the Chicago market is so much crazier than the market up there. About how we would run in circles around the drivers in Milwaukee, without even knowing the city. Geo is great at it.


I see a lot of Illinois plates during Summerfest. Most of them don't know the basic driving laws, such as using the turn signal and/or that red light means stop ... And God forbid they do pickups and dropoffs at the actual pickup/dropoff place instead of blocking the traffic by stopping in the middle of the road.


----------



## nonononodrivethru

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater


This is actually really awful money and how much you should be making in 60 hours of work not 80.


----------



## BigBadThor

5☆OG said:


> The truth is I didn't even pay anything for this car it was a gift...even better :smiles:


I'm so jealous of drivers in markets that let you drive a car that old. Here in Toronto, you can't drive a car that's older than seven model years.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Hi, baby Yoda! $1600 is really impressive! My earning has never been anywhere close to your number. The rate in Houston is also $0.6/mile. Without surge and Select trips, it does not worth to drive at all.

Last week, I managed to make some quick $. Lyft really deserves some credits for sending me back-to-back Lux rides; which most of them put me in another PPZ zone. Almost everyone tipped too!










I did not even turn on Uber for the first time. Perhaps I have over-analyzed the situation, it is quite obvious that Uber no longer sends me Select request. Most pings I receive recently often require long pick-up and/or are $-losing airport X trips that come with no surge. March is the Rodeo month. However, all Uber offers is $4-5 surge bonus. Not in mood to get stuck in the traffic for only a few dollars....


----------



## Zebonkey

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


76 hours to make 1600?
I wouldn't call it "crushing".


Amos69 said:


> $ per hour is a poor metric to use to measure success in this business.


$/hour is always a good metric.
1600/week sounds pretty good, until you find out, that it took every day of the week and 10+ hours a day.
Now if it took half the time, the same 1600 sounds really good.
And if you made it in one 14 hour day - that's awesome!


----------



## ghrdrd

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Battery running low dude.
Otherwise not bad for eat, sleep, drive, root in the car for 80 hours.



Invisible said:


> That's a lot of rides. It's awesome you had a good week!
> 
> Friday was super busy here day/night. I think that's the most trips I ever did. I also received a $5 cash tip as well.


A whole $5?
Wow!
Note the date, you can retell the story to your grandkids in a few decades.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I've been working weeks like this
> for the past 3 years and just hit
> 25k rides this week.
> I love driving the car and will
> continue till I get deactivated.
> Wheres your Lyft income?


Uber loves you.
It's dedicated ants like you that enable modern day slavery at the hands of the likes of Uber.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I've been working weeks like this
> for the past 3 years and just hit
> 25k rides this week.
> I love driving the car and will
> continue till I get deactivated.
> Wheres your Lyft income?


Uber loves you.
It's dedicated ants like you that enable modern day slavery at the hands of the likes of Uber.


----------



## supor

I don't know the minimum wage where you live at. But let's compare your income with a minumum wage Mc Donalds employee working 76.5 hours. Same as you.

Lets say $12/hour. Employees can't work 7 days in a row so you must complete those hours in 6 days. Which means that 76.5/6= 12.75 hours/day.

So each day you will work 12.75 hours. 
8*12= $96 (8 hours normal pay)
4*18= $60.57 (4 hours overtime) 
0.75*24= $18(0.75 hours double time)
So the money you make would be $174.57/day. After 6 days you would make $1047.42.

I don't know how much miles you mad to make $1607.71 but according to my experience you made around 1600 miles. Which means that you spent around $150 to the gas. There are also wear/tear insurance and other stuff. No compensation/benefit nothing.

So you made around $1350 in 7 days after all the expenses, and a minumum wage employee made $1050 in 6 days and rest 1 day after working same amount of time with you. + all the benefits, paid vacations, health insurance, retirement, ...

I am not saying one is better than the other. The choice is yours.


----------



## Dekero

supor said:


> I don't know the minimum wage where you live at. But let's compare your income with a minumum wage Mc Donalds employee working 76.5 hours. Same as you.
> 
> Lets say $12/hour. Employees can't work 7 days in a row so you must complete those hours in 6 days. Which means that 76.5/6= 12.75 hours/day.
> 
> So each day you will work 12.75 hours.
> 8*12= $96 (8 hours normal pay)
> 4*18= $60.57 (4 hours overtime)
> 0.75*24= $18(0.75 hours double time)
> So the money you make would be $174.57/day. After 6 days you would make $1047.42.
> 
> I don't know how much miles you mad to make $1607.71 but according to my experience you made around 1600 miles. Which means that you spent around $150 to the gas. There are also wear/tear insurance and other stuff. No compensation/benefit nothing.
> 
> So you made around $1350 in 7 days after all the expenses, and a minumum wage employee made $1050 in 6 days and rest 1 day after working same amount of time with you. + all the benefits, paid vacations, health insurance, retirement, ...
> 
> I am not saying one is better than the other. The choice is yours.


If your going to break it down that far.... Let's not forget he also gained

1600 x .58. Cents a mile...or a Tax Deduction of $928 bux.... That the McDonald's worker didn't get....

And because he basically qualifies as Not working. Qualifies for Obamacare which would more than likely be free.... at year end with this amount of Milage his net tax Liability will probably be ZERO....mine was....

I may not like the Idea of working 80 hours to make this goal.... But I'd say he won that comparison hands down....



supor said:


> I don't know the minimum wage where you live at. But let's compare your income with a minumum wage Mc Donalds employee working 76.5 hours. Same as you.
> 
> Lets say $12/hour. Employees can't work 7 days in a row so you must complete those hours in 6 days. Which means that 76.5/6= 12.75 hours/day.
> 
> So each day you will work 12.75 hours.
> 8*12= $96 (8 hours normal pay)
> 4*18= $60.57 (4 hours overtime)
> 0.75*24= $18(0.75 hours double time)
> So the money you make would be $174.57/day. After 6 days you would make $1047.42.
> 
> I don't know how much miles you mad to make $1607.71 but according to my experience you made around 1600 miles. Which means that you spent around $150 to the gas. There are also wear/tear insurance and other stuff. No compensation/benefit nothing.
> 
> So you made around $1350 in 7 days after all the expenses, and a minumum wage employee made $1050 in 6 days and rest 1 day after working same amount of time with you. + all the benefits, paid vacations, health insurance, retirement, ...
> 
> I am not saying one is better than the other. The choice is yours.


If your going to break it down that far.... Let's not forget he also gained

1600 x .58. Cents a mile...or a Tax Deduction of $928 bux.... That the McDonald's worker didn't get....

And because he basically qualifies as Not working. Qualifies for Obamacare which would more than likely be free.... at year end with this amount of Milage his net tax Liability will probably be ZERO....mine was....

I may not like the Idea of working 80 hours to make this goal.... But I'd say he won that comparison hands down....


----------



## supor

Dekero said:


> If your going to break it down that far.... Let's not forget he also gained
> 
> 1600 x .58. Cents a mile...or a Tax Deduction of $928 bux.... That the McDonald's worker didn't get....
> 
> And because he basically qualifies as Not working. Qualifies for Obamacare which would more than likely be free.... at year end with this amount of Milage his net tax Liability will probably be ZERO....mine was....
> 
> I may not like the Idea of working 80 hours to make this goal.... But I'd say he won that comparison hands down....
> 
> 
> If your going to break it down that far.... Let's not forget he also gained
> 
> 1600 x .58. Cents a mile...or a Tax Deduction of $928 bux.... That the McDonald's worker didn't get....
> 
> And because he basically qualifies as Not working. Qualifies for Obamacare which would more than likely be free.... at year end with this amount of Milage his net tax Liability will probably be ZERO....mine was....
> 
> I may not like the Idea of working 80 hours to make this goal.... But I'd say he won that comparison hands down....


It doesn't matter how it's qualified as. To get an health insurance you have to declare your income. Any type of income. 1607 a week means $83.000/year. Which he have to pay at least $500/month for a health insurance you get from a Mc Donalds. Probably dental and vision will not be covered. Also no 401k.

Working at McDonalds gives you opportunities for promotion. Driving for Uber don't.


----------



## Dekero

supor said:


> It doesn't matter how it's qualified as. To get an health insurance you have to declare your income. Any type of income. 1607 a week means $83.000/year. Which he have to pay at least $500/month for a health insurance you get from a Mc Donalds. Probably dental and vision will not be covered. Also no 401k.
> 
> Working at McDonalds gives you opportunities for promotion. Driving for Uber don't.


Really cuz my wife and I have Obamacare and wanna guess what I pay for it each month? Ohhhh and she clears 80k a yr. But her employer doesn't offer healthcare...


----------



## supor

Dekero said:


> Really cuz my wife and I have Obamacare and wanna guess what I pay for it each month? Ohhhh and she clears 80k a yr. But her employer doesn't offer healthcare...


To qualify for obamacare with your wife you should be making less than $65k/year (combined). I don't know how you guys qualified with just your wife making $83k/year.


----------



## Dekero

supor said:


> To qualify for obamacare with your wife you should be making less than $65k/year (combined). I don't know how you guys qualified with just your wife making $83k/year.


So now I have to prove that as well....?

I'm going to bed... Tired of playing.....


----------



## Who is John Galt?

got a p said:


> thats tyhe gross amount - as we all know after tax, depreciation, maintenance and gas plus having no life that's around $13-14/hr. keep crushing it, lol.


Yeah that may be so, but I think you're missing the bigger picture here:

*281 Points !!*

.


----------



## supor

Dekero said:


> So now I have to prove that as well....?
> 
> I'm going to bed... Tired of playing.....


I don't care what you provide to prove my friend.

'Your income can be no more than 400 percent of the federal poverty level' otherwise you won't qualify for obamacare. I don't know what illegal things you are doing to get it but that's your problem.


----------



## Dekero

supor said:


> I don't care what you provide to prove my friend.
> 
> 'Your income can be no more than 400 percent of the federal poverty level' otherwise you won't qualify for obamacare. I don't know what illegal things you are doing to get it but that's your problem.


ITS ADJUSTED GROSS INCOME DIPSHYT


----------



## supor

Dekero said:


> ITS ADJUSTED GROSS INCOME DIPSHYT


Your wife makes $83k you make $80k than adjust it to $65k. Wow. $100k adjustment.


----------



## Dekero

supor said:


> Your wife makes $83k you make $80k than adjust it to $65k. Wow. $100k adjustment.


I never said I made 80k..... It's past your bedtime..... You need sleep.


----------



## supor

Dekero said:


> I never said I made 80k..... It's past your bedtime..... You need sleep.


Go tell your lies to the government and steal taxpayers money. Thats the only thing you can do. What an honorable life.


----------



## Taxi2Uber

Great. I think the line at the Greenlight Hub just got longer.



goneubering said:


> Did you notice how few miles he drove?


300-400 miles/day
2100-2800 miles/week
That's a "few" alright? LOL

25mpg Camry with gas at $2.80/gal = ~$250-$300 a week in gas



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Wheres your Lyft income?


With a 2008 car, he can't drive Lyft in Vegas.
It's 10 yrs and newer Lyft, 15 yrs and newer Uber.


----------



## BruceLee

Where’s the money for the vehicles?
These numbers are ok if we were carrying the riders around on our backs with our only expense being shoes.


----------



## DoubleDee

Nothing to complain about here. I average 50 to 60 dollars an hour after expenses driving Uber X in the daytime. Driving about 40 hours a week. Anyone can do it with the right game plan.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

DoubleDee said:


> Anyone can do it with the right game plan.


And Double D's hangin' free, I'm sure.

.


----------



## Dekero

supor said:


> Go tell your lies to the government and steal taxpayers money. Thats the only thing you can do. What an honorable life.


Putz


----------



## The queen 👸

Dekero said:


> So now I have to prove that as well....?
> 
> I'm going to bed... Tired of playing.....


Sorry no way you guys have Obama care if she makes more than 65k.


----------



## 5☆OG

I see all the haters were out in force last night..good job guys. Gotta go make more money...have a good day


----------



## Driver Cat

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


At $0.60 a mile?! 

Impressive, however if I were to commit to putting that many hours a week into driving I may as well get CDL certified and start driving trucks full time instead for far better pay and benefits. I've done up to 15 continuous hours between U/L in one day and I refuse to ever do that again.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver

Last Week Gross:
86 Total Accepted Pings/ 48 hrs. = $515.08

57 Uber Eats delivery ------> Avg. $6.33/Delivery with 2.1 miles per delivery
29 UberX rides--------> Avg. $5.04/Ride with 2.0 miles per ride

Have to say that find UE a LOT less headache than UX. No PAX gruff or negative ratings from hungry folks happy to get their food. This week essentially was Lunch window (2-3hrs) & then unplugged until Dinner window (3-4hrs.) If i had patience remaining i could easily increase UX earnings by working Bar Hours..

Then again i rather enjoy sleeping in my comfortable bed @2:30am instead of putting up with "Where Are You?" & "Can we make a stop at.."


----------



## The queen 👸

5☆OG said:


> I see all the haters were out in force last night..good job guys. Gotta go make more money...have a good day :smiles:


Go get them . I think you have it. 80 hrs or 40hrs making 1600$ x week is fantastic.


----------



## Grab my Keys

Congrats OG, this is good and gives me hope in some ways. I made 800 last week and felt like it was boomin again. I'm in a mode now where I think we should grind these $$ as if it's the last time we'll get this opportunity. Never know with snake ass Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Steven V

I see your $20+ per hour and raise you $42+ per hour. Not bad for a part time gig:smiles:


----------



## itsnot1971

I see $1600 - $600 in fuel, maintenance, taxes, whatever, etc. Don't tell me you never need tires, brakes, alternators etc. & 128 times you risked life, accident, robbery so $1000 for 76 hours or around $7-9 an hour after EVERYTHING factored in but if it's worth it to you cool on xl I can do 15-20 rides for $800 ish a week my car would be dust doing 128+ rides a week which I did my first 90 days when x was $1.10+ a mile, I only leave x on these days to play ghost car & let pings time out so riders have to wait least 10+ seconds longer, 3 months in needed a $700 alternator lol

I mean each ride costs least $2-4 let's call it $ that's least $400 in expenses if you think $600 is too high $1200/76 hours is $15 an hour

Uber on though brah Uber loves you they made the same $1600 with a lot less in costs

Live that dream, whatever you believe you are part of the problem not solution


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

5☆OG said:


> really ? lol show me....i dont care if you think its typical i know it isint...try saying something nice for a change. this place is one big buzz kill dude. why bother to share anything positive in this place. its a joke.


That is a great week, especially for x.
Smokin'!!!!
Ignore the idiots.


----------



## 2starDriver

over 2000 miles easy


----------



## superscabs

Then to say only 400 miles driven? well 400 times .60 is $240 so that's a whole lotta surge or a lot of miles not being accounted for lol

Anyhoo 4% of drivers make money 96% fail those the FACTS & working 80 hours a week for $7-15 an hour which are FACTS at only $3 costs per ride isn't much money it's less than minimum wage in most civilized states

Don't bother trying to tell me each ride doesn't cost you least $3 & if all you did was brakes & tires in years your car isn't safe enough to be operating commercially that's for sure


----------



## 5☆OG

After consulting with a great friend i have decided to remove myself from uber people Its a waste of time and energy. I would like to encourage people to do what they need to do to make a living. Its very easy for anonymous people with nothing invested in our welfare to criticize and put down others for working hard. With all their stats and fancy math it amounts to nothing when faced with the reality of someones situation. I have survived more then most could ever handle. I will continue and i wil thrive by surroinding myself with a supportive and encouraging circle of friends. For those of you who still have some humanity i thank you for your words of encouragement and wish you well now and into the future. Stay safe and be well. Thank you


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

5☆OG said:


> After consulting with a great friend i have decided to remove myself from uber people Its a waste of time and energy. I would like to encourage people to do what they need to do to make a living. Its very easy for anonymous people with nothing invested in our welfare to criticize and put down others for working hard. With all their stats and fancy math it amounts to nothing when faced with the reality of someones situation. I have survived more then most could ever handle. I will continue and i wil thrive by surroinding myself with a supportive and encouraging circle of friends. For those of you who still have some humanity i thank you for your words of encouragement and wish you well now and into the future. Stay safe and be well. Thank you


&#128077;&#128591;&#128077;


----------



## Invisible

5☆OG said:


> After consulting with a great friend i have decided to remove myself from uber people Its a waste of time and energy. I would like to encourage people to do what they need to do to make a living. Its very easy for anonymous people with nothing invested in our welfare to criticize and put down others for working hard. With all their stats and fancy math it amounts to nothing when faced with the reality of someones situation. I have survived more then most could ever handle. I will continue and i wil thrive by surroinding myself with a supportive and encouraging circle of friends. For those of you who still have some humanity i thank you for your words of encouragement and wish you well now and into the future. Stay safe and be well. Thank you :smiles:


I hope you stay, as I enjoy your posts. We need positive people here such as yourself! Like you, I've survived more than anybody here will ever know, but I don't let some horrible negative experiences in the past define who I am or make me a miserable person. So I don't understand why some here can't just be happy that a fellow driver had a good week.

If you do leave, I wish you the best of luck and happiness! &#128523;


----------



## superscabs

5☆OG said:


> After consulting with a great friend i have decided to remove myself from uber people Its a waste of time and energy. I would like to encourage people to do what they need to do to make a living. Its very easy for anonymous people with nothing invested in our welfare to criticize and put down others for working hard. With all their stats and fancy math it amounts to nothing when faced with the reality of someones situation. I have survived more then most could ever handle. I will continue and i wil thrive by surroinding myself with a supportive and encouraging circle of friends. For those of you who still have some humanity i thank you for your words of encouragement and wish you well now and into the future. Stay safe and be well. Thank you :smiles:


Lol "fancy math"

126 + rides means $2-4 in costs per ride let's call it $3(or does your 2008 Camry run on fairy dust & never need maintenance) that's approx $400 in costs MINIMUM $1600-$400= $1200/76 hours = $15 an hour on the high end(not even minimum wage in civilised states)

" Total 300-400 miles"(you typed it) x .60 per mile is $240 so unless every ride is a 3-6 times surge youre off at least 1000 miles or after 80 hours you actually only drove 5 miles total each hour lmao a 5 mile Uber ride pays $3-4 GROSS so 126 of them is $504 but somehow you got $1600+ it's not even worth counting the .10-20 per minute with a PAX IN the car

Your math don't add up homey least not miles driven

"Fancy" for a kindergartner not so "fancy" for a 3rd grader

Sorry math offends you but you worked 80+ hours & made less than $15 an hour for it, nothing wrong with that per say, just a lot of risk & it's barely minimum wage if that & 1 accident or major repair DOH cut that $15 an hour max in half


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

superscabs said:


> Lol "fancy math"
> 
> 126 + rides means $2-4 in costs per ride let's call it $3(or does your 2008 Camry run on fairy dust & never need maintenance) that's approx $400 in costs MINIMUM $1600-$400= $1200/76 hours = $15 an hour on the high end(not even minimum wage in civilised states)
> 
> 400 miles x .60 per mile is $240 so unless every ride is a 3-6 times surge your off at least 1000 miles or after 80 hours you actually only drove 5 miles total each hour lmao a 5 mile Uber ride pays $3-4 GROSS so 126 of them is $504 but somehow you got $1600+
> 
> "Fancy" for a kindergartner not so "fancy" for a 3rd grader
> 
> Sorry math offends you


LOL
Why don't you "New Member" somewhere else?


----------



## superscabs

Wolfgang Faust said:


> LOL
> Why don't you "New Member" somewhere else?


No thanks. Truth hurts & math is fun.
Uber on


----------



## NOXDriver

5☆OG said:


> Another hater. Thats real money in my hand. You dont know my sotuation so ill just do what i do with all the toxic people i encounter in here and in life...IGNORE LOL...the post was designed to encourage people not have people post pointless negativity. To those who need to earn cash,you can do it,dont give up and work hard ! :smiles: complainers waste time while workers find solutions


State taxes? Medicare? Local taxes? You make $40k a year and not paying quarterlies?

No retirement. No health insurance. No vacation. No sick days. You don't work, you don't eat.

So no, its not being negative. Its called KNOWING HOW MONEY WORKS. In 10 years how much will OP have in retirement? None? good job!

Only fools think $1500/wk cash for 80 hours of work (lol having a life) and NOTHING to show for it except a beat to death car is a 'good' deal.

IT. IS . NOT.

Maybe for 1-2 years, sure. I'll buy that. But your resume is is what? I drove a car and delivered food. lol work experience.


----------



## Syn

I just find it ironic that he's telling people to "get a life" when in fact he works 11 hours per day, 7 days per week. What life does he have other than driving and sleeping?


----------



## Gigworker

I like your work ethic. Once you decide to move on to another gig, your great work ethic will provide you with great income.


----------



## goneubering

Taxi2Uber said:


> 300-400 miles/day
> 2100-2800 miles/week
> That's a "few" alright? LOL
> 
> 25mpg Camry with gas at $2.80/gal = ~$250-$300 a week in gas
> 
> With a 2008 car, he can't drive Lyft in Vegas.
> It's 10 yrs and newer Lyft, 15 yrs and newer Uber.


300 to 400 per week is how I understood his answer which is exceptionally good.


----------



## WAHN

goneubering said:


> 300 to 400 per week is how I understood his answer which is exceptionally good.


----------



## goneubering

WAHN said:


> View attachment 424195


Thx. I missed that one. I can't imagine the health drain caused by driving that many miles.


----------



## supor

Let me update my fancy math with the numbers you provided:

I don't know the minimum wage where you live at. But let's compare your income with a minumum wage Mc Donalds employee working 76.5 hours (CA). Same as you.

Lets say $12/hour. Employees can't work 7 days in a row so you must complete those hours in 6 days. Which means that 76.5/6= 12.75 hours/day.

So each day you will work 12.75 hours.
8*12= $96 (8 hours normal pay)
4*18= $60.57 (4 hours overtime)
0.75*24= $18(0.75 hours double time)
So the money you make would be $174.57/day. After 6 days you would make $1047.42.

You said that you are making 350 miles average everyday so it makes 2450 miles in a week. You would be making 25 - 30mpg with that camry. Lets say 30mpg. Which is $280 on gas.

So you made around $1327 in 7 days after just gas expense and a minumum wage McDonalds employee made $1050 in 6 days and rest 1 day after working same amount of time with you. + all the benefits, paid vacations, health insurance, retirement, ...

After insurance, car depretiation, cleaning, maintanence all those stuff, probably you would be making almost the same money with a McDonalds employee.

Like I said before. I'm not saying one is better than the other. The choice is yours. But stop thinking that Uber is a well paid job.


----------



## WAHN

These analogies are funny. 



supor said:


> But let's compare your income with a minumum wage Mc Donalds employee working 76.5 hours (CA). Same as you.


Places vary, but not many are going to permit 36.5 hours of overtime.



supor said:


> + all the benefits, paid vacations, health insurance, retirement, ...


So McDonald's provides all of that stuff free?? Didn't know that.

Also left out is zero taxes due because of his mileage.



supor said:


> But stop thinking that Uber is a well paid job.


Didn't look like he was promoting Uber as a lifelong career pursuit. He was just saying money could still be made. If it's good enough for him, for now, then there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## superscabs

goneubering said:


> Thx. I missed that one. I can't imagine the health drain caused by driving that many miles.


10,000 miles a month that's what an average car drives a year he's driving 2500 miles a week OMG in Vegas with the ac pumping Uber Lyft love them some of that


----------



## superscabs

supor said:


> Let me update my fancy math with the numbers you provided:
> 
> I don't know the minimum wage where you live at. But let's compare your income with a minumum wage Mc Donalds employee working 76.5 hours (CA). Same as you.
> 
> Lets say $12/hour. Employees can't work 7 days in a row so you must complete those hours in 6 days. Which means that 76.5/6= 12.75 hours/day.
> 
> So each day you will work 12.75 hours.
> 8*12= $96 (8 hours normal pay)
> 4*18= $60.57 (4 hours overtime)
> 0.75*24= $18(0.75 hours double time)
> So the money you make would be $174.57/day. After 6 days you would make $1047.42.
> 
> You said that you are making 350 miles average everyday so it makes 2450 miles in a week. You would be making 25 - 30mpg with that camry. Lets say 30mpg. Which is $280 on gas.
> 
> So you made around $1327 in 7 days after just gas expense and a minumum wage McDonalds employee made $1050 in 6 days and rest 1 day after working same amount of time with you. + all the benefits, paid vacations, health insurance, retirement, ...
> 
> After insurance, car depretiation, cleaning, maintanence all those stuff, probably you would be making almost the same money with a McDonalds employee.
> 
> Like I said before. I'm not saying one is better than the other. The choice is yours. But stop thinking that Uber is a well paid job.


Actually anything over 40 hours is overtime and a half so 36 hours would be time & a half? Least in every state I lived in it kicked in after 40hours

No soc security credits, no workers comp etc but hey no schedule or funny hat

To each they own but he's part of the problem & likely unemployable elsewhere so Uber lyfts of the world exploit them


----------



## OldBay

supor said:


> Let me update my fancy math with the numbers you provided:
> 
> I don't know the minimum wage where you live at. But let's compare your income with a minumum wage Mc Donalds employee working 76.5 hours (CA). Same as you.
> 
> Lets say $12/hour. Employees can't work 7 days in a row so you must complete those hours in 6 days. Which means that 76.5/6= 12.75 hours/day.
> 
> So each day you will work 12.75 hours.
> 8*12= $96 (8 hours normal pay)
> 4*18= $60.57 (4 hours overtime)
> 0.75*24= $18(0.75 hours double time)
> So the money you make would be $174.57/day. After 6 days you would make $1047.42.
> 
> You said that you are making 350 miles average everyday so it makes 2450 miles in a week. You would be making 25 - 30mpg with that camry. Lets say 30mpg. Which is $280 on gas.
> 
> So you made around $1327 in 7 days after just gas expense and a minumum wage McDonalds employee made $1050 in 6 days and rest 1 day after working same amount of time with you. + all the benefits, paid vacations, health insurance, retirement, ...
> 
> After insurance, car depretiation, cleaning, maintanence all those stuff, probably you would be making almost the same money with a McDonalds employee.
> 
> Like I said before. I'm not saying one is better than the other. The choice is yours. But stop thinking that Uber is a well paid job.


You obviously haven't considered the tax implication.

The rideshare earnings are largely tax free.

Also, its difficult/impossible to get 80 hours at a McJob. Most places want you 35 hours (not FT) so they don't have to pay you benefits. It would be a mighty feat to get two McJobs that totalled 80 hours and that didn't have any scheduling conflicts. Furthermore, you need to consider the cost of travel to those jobs. AND.. you are standing all those hours.


----------



## Funky Monkey

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


***** that's insane. I hope you spent half of it chatting up Starbeauties at Starbuck's


----------



## BigBadDriver

OldBay said:


> AND.. you are standing all those hours.


It's waaaay better for a human to stand 80 hours a week than sit for 80. I've done both. I only stand for 50 hours a week now. But I'd rather stand 100 than sit even 25 behind the wheel...


----------



## OldBay

Funky Monkey said:


> @@@@@ that's insane. I hope you spent half of it chatting up Starbeauties at Starbuck's


Typical starbeauty barrista has 150K in student loans for a Gender Studies degree. But they live in their parent's basement, so its a wash.


----------



## 5070bolo

Yes its possible if you want to put in Slave hours. Thumbs up to u


----------



## supor

superscabs said:


> Actually anything over 40 hours is overtime and a half so 36 hours would be time & a half? Least in every state I lived in it kicked in after 40hours
> 
> No soc security credits, no workers comp etc but hey no schedule or funny hat
> 
> To each they own but he's part of the problem & likely unemployable elsewhere so Uber lyfts of the world exploit them


Actually you are right I missed that. If I recalculate:

So each day you will work 12.75 hours.
8*12= $96 (8 hours normal pay)
4*18= $60.57 (4 hours overtime)
0.75*24= $18(0.75 hours double time)
This is the money they will take first 3.14 days. 3.14* $174.57 = $548.15 After 3.14 days it passes 40 hours:
12*18=$216
0.75*24=$18
For 2.86 days you will make 2.86* $234 = $669.24

$669.24 + $548.15 = $1217.39 After 6 days you would make $1217.39

Do Mcdonalds employee would make more money + all benefits.



OldBay said:


> You obviously haven't considered the tax implication.
> 
> The rideshare earnings are largely tax free.
> 
> Also, its difficult/impossible to get 80 hours at a McJob. Most places want you 35 hours (not FT) so they don't have to pay you benefits. It would be a mighty feat to get two McJobs that totalled 80 hours and that didn't have any scheduling conflicts. Furthermore, you need to consider the cost of travel to those jobs. AND.. you are standing all those hours.


Doing rideshare 80 hours a week is also rare as working as an employee 80 hours.

Even if you are FT they don't required to provide benefits. Some companies do offer benefits to all their employees, like McDonalds.

You can buy a house, car as an employee, nobody will give you credit as a rideshare driver.

Cost of travel is a variable. Lets say you spent a tank every month. $40/month.

You are standing and if you have a health issue for that you will be compansated for that. For life.


----------



## Jason X

BigBadDriver said:


> It's waaaay better for a human to stand 80 hours a week than sit for 80. I've done both. I only stand for 50 hours a week now. But I'd rather stand 100 than sit even 25 behind the wheel...


He's not standing 80 hours a week, he's ONLINE 80 hours a week. We get out of our cars in between rides, well at least I do.


----------



## BBslider001

80 hours?? SMFH


----------



## WAHN

Pretty full of inaccurate and incomplete info.



supor said:


> Doing rideshare 80 hours a week is also rare as working as an employee 80 hours.


For better or worse, it's not as rare in rideshare as it should be.

If money is needed, you can work more hours. Most jobs don't work like that.


supor said:


> Even if you are FT they don't required to provide benefits. Some companies do offer benefits to all their employees, like McDonalds.


At a "discounted" cost, but there is still a cost.


supor said:


> You can buy a house, car as an employee, nobody will give you credit as a rideshare driver.


More difficult perhaps, but certainly not impossible.


supor said:


> Cost of travel is a variable. Lets say you spent a tank every month. $40/month.


Maybe if you're lucky enough to have a 10-15 minute commute.


supor said:


> You are standing and if you have a health issue for that you will be compansated for that. For life.


Really? A lot of people with bad knees and bad backs after decades on the job might disagree with that claim.

Again, this gig work crap shouldn't be considered a long term solution, but it can definitely buy time and bring in revenue when needed.


----------



## supor

WAHN said:


> Pretty full of inaccurate and incomplete info.
> 
> For better or worse, it's not as rare in rideshare as it should be.
> 
> If money is needed, you can work more hours. Most jobs don't work like that.
> 
> At a "discounted" cost, but there is still a cost.
> 
> More difficult perhaps, but certainly not impossible.
> 
> Maybe if you're lucky enough to have a 10-15 minute commute.
> 
> Really? A lot of people with bad knees and bad backs after decades on the job might disagree with that claim.
> 
> Again, this gig work crap shouldn't be considered a long term solution, but it can definitely buy time and bring in revenue when needed.


You guys are only talking. I provided real calculations with real numbers. Like it or not. This is the reality. I am not talking about 'If's 'Perhaps's or 'Maybe's.

A McDonalds employee working 80 hours a week will make more money than this guy. Like it or not. Proven with numbers.


----------



## WAHN

supor said:


> You guys are only talking. I provided real calculations with real numbers. Like it or not. This is the reality. I am not talking about 'If's 'Perhaps's or 'Maybe's.
> 
> A McDonalds employee working 80 hours a week will make more money than this guy. Like it or not. Proven with numbers.


Pretending that an hourly employee would be allowed to work 36 hours of overtime whenever they choose is not "reality"


----------



## supor

WAHN said:


> Pretending that an hourly employee would be allowed to work 36 hours of overtime whenever they choose is not "reality"


Again, you are talking about 'if's.

That's how you make comparasions. 80 hour employee vs. 80 hour rideshare. No 'maybe's or 'if's. Let the numbers talk.

I am not talking about 'if' your car breaks down if you do 2500 miles every week or 'if' you make an accident or the injuries you'll have after sitting in a car 70hour/week right?


----------



## WAHN

supor said:


> Again, you are talking about 'if's.
> 
> That's how you make comparasions. 80 hour employee vs. 80 hour rideshare. No 'maybe's or 'if's. Let the numbers talk.
> 
> I am not talking about 'if' your car breaks down if you do 2500 miles every week or 'if' you make an accident right?


It's a bad analogy because it's unrealistic and it's completely based on an "if". If you had an employer that would allow you to work that many hours.

With micromanaged weekly/monthly budgets, OT is a four letter word in retail. Hell, when I worked as a retail manager, we would get called out for going $3 over budget. :roflmao: No maybes or ifs there.


----------



## ctdude6969

Depends on your market, the hours of the day that you drive, how many hours you drive, what days you drive, your operating costs, ect.


----------



## OldBay

supor said:


> You guys are only talking. I provided real calculations with real numbers. Like it or not. This is the reality. I am not talking about 'If's 'Perhaps's or 'Maybe's.
> 
> A McDonalds employee working 80 hours a week will make more money than this guy. Like it or not. Proven with numbers.


Whose sock puppet is this? Anyone care to guess?


----------



## NOXDriver

OldBay said:


> The rideshare earnings are largely tax free.


lol no they are not. You are not paying into Medicare or Social Security so none of the money gets credited to your earnings for when you retire.

Are people really this short sighted (aka stupid?). You are not paying into SS, and you are not putting into an IRA. Then they wave a little bit of cash in the air and yell 'I BE UBER RICH!'

I hope you like cat food, because that's what your retirement is going to consist of.



5☆OG said:


> After consulting with a great friend i have decided to remove myself from uber people Its a waste of time and energy. I would like to encourage people to do what they need to do to make a living. Its very easy for anonymous people with nothing invested in our welfare to criticize and put down others for working hard. With all their stats and fancy math it amounts to nothing when faced with the reality of someones situation. I have survived more then most could ever handle. I will continue and i wil thrive by surroinding myself with a supportive and encouraging circle of friends. For those of you who still have some humanity i thank you for your words of encouragement and wish you well now and into the future. Stay safe and be well. Thank you :smiles:


Because you are living in a fake world where you are not seeing past the current week.

How much do you have in retirement? ( I have well over $250k and I still have 10 years to retire)

How many paid vacation days do you have? (I have 3 weeks paid PLUS 6 holdays)

How much do you have in your car fund to replace that beat to death car, that is your only source of income? (My 2014 Cherokee has 91k and is in fantastic shape)

Start sampling cat food now, you need to pick some favorites for retirement.


----------



## DAVID DORAN

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


What would be your profit after expences?
Licence, servicing, fuel, tyres, insurance, taxes


----------



## goneubering

supor said:


> You guys are only talking. I provided real calculations with real numbers. Like it or not. This is the reality. I am not talking about 'If's 'Perhaps's or 'Maybe's.
> 
> A McDonalds employee working 80 hours a week will make more money than this guy. Like it or not. Proven with numbers.


Useless comp unless you can prove 80 hours working at McDonalds.



OldBay said:


> Whose sock puppet is this? Anyone care to guess?


I don't guess. I just put them on Ignore.


----------



## 5231XDMA

Anyone who work more than 80 hours for a fixed pay rate (we are paid by miles/minutes aren't we?) are masochists. There's a reason we have laws regarding 8 hour work days and ideas of work life balance. Don't tell me we're independent contractors, a real independent contractor sets its own price, we don't. Also what good is all that money if you don't have your health and can't spend quality time with family and friends that shares the same finite amount of time on this earth as you do?


----------



## got a p

superscabs said:


> Actually anything over 40 hours is overtime and a half so 36 hours would be time & a half? Least in every state I lived in it kicked in after 40hours
> 
> No soc security credits, no workers comp etc but hey no schedule or funny hat
> 
> To each they own but he's part of the problem & likely unemployable elsewhere so Uber lyfts of the world exploit them


here's the math for this hypothetical. around 12 hours a day for 7 days at a job that pays hourly and as an employee:

first 3 days (8 hours reg pay plus 4 hours overtime) = 24 hours plus 12 hours overtime
4th day = 4 hours reg pay 8 hours overtime
days 5-7 = 36 hours overtime

total = 28 hours reg pay and 56 hours overtime. or the equivalent of 112 x your hourly wage

where i live most fast food employees are making a little over minimum wage. $12/hr is what i usually see advertized, it's a workers market so hard to get someone for min wage atm where i'm at. so that would equal $1,344 before tax.


----------



## Deceptive

If you know what you're doing, you can still make money


----------



## Bobbyk5487

I can make over $2100 a week if I wanted to....but honestly (and not being negative)....its soul draining to drive strangers around day in and day out EVERYDAY OF THE WEEK...i pace myself...i do other things...a walk in the park.. a Sunday drive in the country..go on a date...or just spend all day in my lazy boy....i just can't do 7 days a week over 12 hours day


----------



## sellkatsell44

If you love driving, hate conforming to schedule and wanna be your own boss aka call in sick whenever and not get fired...

Go to San Francisco 








And become a muni driver.

Great pay, benefits... and you can call in sick multiple times within rolling 6 months and not get written up much less fired.

and you can do whatever the fk u want.

my driver ed teacher was a muni bus driver. Says if someone opens the car on the driver side he don’t give a damn... he will keep on driving and knock the door right off it’s hinges.


----------



## supor

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I can make over $2100 a week if I wanted to....but honestly (and not being negative)....its soul draining to drive strangers around day in and day out EVERYDAY OF THE WEEK...i pace myself...i do other things...a walk in the park.. a Sunday drive in the country..go on a date...or just spend all day in my lazy boy....i just can't do 7 days a week over 12 hours day


1- Which city are you driving?

2- You can't drive more than 12 hours. The app will automatically go offline for 6 hours after you are online for 12 hours.


----------



## fairiesgalore

Why is this featured? His math shows it's barely minimum wage & in most states it's illegal to drive commercially for 76 hours a week. He's endangering himself & the public & not paid enough to keep his vehicle safe, I guarantee it wouldn't pass an inspection without half of his barely $15 an hour to make it compliant meaning $7-9 an hour for 76 hours a week living in his car....

I know in some states Lyft logs you out after 12 hours a day & even if your in bed at home waiting for pings if online for 70+ uber & Lyft will deactivate you for a few days, do it 3 times they fire you for good.



got a p said:


> here's the math for this hypothetical. around 12 hours a day for 7 days at a job that pays hourly and as an employee:
> 
> first 3 days (8 hours reg pay plus 4 hours overtime) = 24 hours plus 12 hours overtime
> 4th day = 4 hours reg pay 8 hours overtime
> days 5-7 = 36 hours overtime
> 
> total = 28 hours reg pay and 56 hours overtime. or the equivalent of 112 x your hourly wage
> 
> where i live most fast food employees are making a little over minimum wage. $12/hr is what i usually see advertized, it's a workers market so hard to get someone for min wage atm where i'm at. so that would equal $1,344 before tax.


They also get a free meal, soc security credits, workers comp, unemployment, holiday pay, vacation time...., Not to mention when he gets in an accident or car breaks down it's no work for him till he spends the entire 1600 of "good money" he made, lol either way what he's doing isn't safe or healthy but he can drive as much as he want merica ef yeah



Deceptive said:


> If you know what you're doing, you can still make money
> 
> View attachment 424917


60+ less rides grasshopper same amount of money ; )

Xl only & screen per my rights all from bed or couch so only 30ish hours actually driving half dead heads though : ( ftw


----------



## kbrown

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Dood, that's too many trips. It's ant mode, really. That means you had to be driving around for waaaaay more than 76 hours. I could not do that for $21/hr. But congrats. Make sure you're stretching and drinking enough water!



supor said:


> 1- Which city are you driving?
> 
> 2- You can't drive more than 12 hours. The app will automatically go offline for 6 hours after you are online for 12 hours.


It only counts the times when you're physically moving while online. I've made a 12 hr time frame stretch across 2 days.


----------



## fairiesgalore

kbrown said:


> Dood, that's too many trips. It's ant mode, really. That means you had to be driving around for waaaaay more than 76 hours. I could not do that for $21/hr. But congrats. Make sure you're stretching and drinking enough water!
> 
> 
> It only counts the times when you're physically moving while online. I've made a 12 hr time frame stretch across 2 days.


This state it counts online doesn't matter if moving, in bed, on couch, standing still for 6 out of 10 hours, otherwise I'd leave app on 24/7 I'd prob make $200+ more a day if they didn't count my 6+ hours in bed screening

"Technology company" but can't tell I'm chillaxin at home as safe as can be while the ants like him can drive 12+ hours a day putting everyone at risk


----------



## Ubertool

I'm in the same market, same week , and I work days as well , I'm here to tell you that those numbers are not sustainable.

#1 - your mental health will suffer from all the near accidents that you will have to avoid in our vegas market, I for one avoid 4 min each day .

#2 Hours shown are not hours spent working away from home , add min 1 hr per day on top likely 2 hrs.

#3 lots of dead time in those hours that add to stress . If working the strip you must avoid a lot of pedestrians every day and that many hours are dangerous to not only the driver , but the public at large.

#4 you cannot do this every week here in Vegas as you will burn out quick , car gets beat up as our roads are filled with potholes .

#5 OP claims 2500 miles to make this money $1600 , that's so bad it's hard to fathom .

Now , here's my numbers as I like to enjoy my life , wife , and kids , and play around a little . Same week . $165 cash tips , and $30 in kickbacks from our local weed shops , miles driven house to house , 
968 miles . Was not a great week , but it was fine for the time I put in , some weeks are better than others for sure.

To the op , pace yourself , Vegas ain't going nowhere , every morning I wake up and have some coffe it's still there in the background , your car will thank you and your back will too.

My opinion obviously , there may be more than one way to get this shit gig done .

last thing , **** lyft , I only work uber as they at least lube me before they try to **** me , then again I lube em right back before I stick it to uber so I win on some rides too.


----------



## XLnoGas

I don’t quite understand how you made this on 300 to 400 miles. On X.


----------



## fairiesgalore

XLnoGas said:


> I don't quite understand how you made this on 300 to 400 miles. On X.


I thought that too but he switched it to miles per day not week so he did 2500 miles per week or 10k a month what an average car does in a year


----------



## Syn

XLnoGas said:


> I don't quite understand how you made this on 300 to 400 miles. On X.


300-400 miles per day, not total.


----------



## XLnoGas

Syn said:


> 300-400 miles per day, not total.


Thanks, I missed that


----------



## supor

kbrown said:


> It only counts the times when you're physically moving while online. I've made a 12 hr time frame stretch across 2 days.


Nope. It counts the times that you are online. You don't have to be moving.


----------



## istravisthewizardofoz

[email protected] said:


> That's not bad, especially considering you're maintaining it for almost 80 hours a week. When I did this full time years ago, I noticed that the more I worked, the less I made per hour due to being online during slow periods.
> 
> I am typically online during my commute for 6-10 hours a week. My typical commute, without rideshare and working five days, is 7.5 hours per week (obviously I'm not working five days when I have 6 hours of online time). If I only count the "extra" time I'm in the car, I'm making well over $50/hr, but that's not how this works, so...I was averaging just over $22/hr at the end in 2019, but that's dropped to an average of $18 since the new year. Wondering if things will pick up or if this is the new norm...


This is what ride share is all about. If you are doing it the way you state it is incredible money.


----------



## Jon77

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


That could be OK income or not, depending on your cost structure.
Fuel efficiency, type of vehicle, ability to do own repairs on vehicle etc etc...
When I drive it costs me 25 cents per mile, only 11 cents of that being fuel, the rest is wear and tear.
I typically will lose on a good night about 25-28 percent in operational costs.
Sometimes its as bad as 45 percent operational costs, (long distances in-between pickups).
Sometimes it's as low as 19 percent, (a few surges combined with frequent and shortly spaced passengers).
At only a 19 percent loss I am ecstatic, it happens but it is very rare.
So if I make $1600 gross in a week that would translate into approximately $1150 net profit for the week.

At our shop we have to pay our mechanics time and half for anything over 40 hours in a week, and most businesses have the same requirements.
So if they got paid $1150 for 76.5 hours of work that would translate to an hourly income of about $12 per hour.

$12 x first 40 hrs = $480
Next 36 hours at time and half
$18 x 36.5 hrs =$657

So if we had a $12 dollar an hour mechanic working for 76.5 hours we would have to pay him around $1,150 for the week.
I think the real secret sauce is your work ethic that allows you to work long hours without quitting.
Of course there is a lot to be said for not having a boss watching your every move and the flexibility to determine your own work schedule.
But I wouldn't be doing this gig solely for the money.


----------



## [email protected]

istravisthewizardofoz said:


> This is what ride share is all about. If you are doing it the way you state it is incredible money.


I'm literally doing my commute every day. I make some money and get to be entertained. &#128513;


----------



## goneubering

fairiesgalore said:


> Why is this featured? His math shows it's barely minimum wage & in most states it's illegal to drive commercially for 76 hours a week. He's endangering himself & the public & not paid enough to keep his vehicle safe, I guarantee it wouldn't pass an inspection without half of his barely $15 an hour to make it compliant meaning $7-9 an hour for 76 hours a week living in his car....
> 
> I know in some states Lyft logs you out after 12 hours a day & even if your in bed at home waiting for pings if online for 70+ uber & Lyft will deactivate you for a few days, do it 3 times they fire you for good.
> 
> 
> They also get a free meal, soc security credits, workers comp, unemployment, holiday pay, vacation time...., Not to mention when he gets in an accident or car breaks down it's no work for him till he spends the entire 1600 of "good money" he made, lol either way what he's doing isn't safe or healthy but he can drive as much as he want merica ef yeah
> 
> 
> 60+ less rides grasshopper same amount of money ; )
> 
> Xl only & screen per my rights all from bed or couch so only 30ish hours actually driving half dead heads though : ( ftw
> View attachment 425094


Why isn't your username *socksgalore?*


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Embellishing or not, bragging on rideshare income is asinine! Especially when boasting to riders. Their misunderstanding of our income impacts tip culture! They see us as thriving entrepreneurs. Why tip a business owner?

Bragging here or to fellow drivers is equally detrimental. It leads to saturation, surge extinction and fewer rides.

The better I do in this biz the less likely I am share. 

So shut the **** up Rockefeller!


----------



## Zodic

Guess I'm not doing that badly in comparison. But I have a feeling that is going to change. As of yesterday morning, when the Tampa area had a glitch outage, surge pricing changed. To all my fellow Tampa drivers, perhaps you noticed or just me, surge pricing was cut in half and there no longer is share adjustment.

Good and bad, now they aren't gouging our customers, but now I guess I'm going to have to think about my time doing this as done and go back to truck driving.

Wish we'd all stand up and strike though, applause for the states doing stuff about it, we aren't Independent Contractors! I spent a long time in truck driving and know the difference. If your own or pay for your own truck, fuel, expenses, etc. then you make anywhere from 60-85% of the trip depending on who you work for. Trucking industry has been doing it for over 60 years and the companies that pay that way do just fine. Perhaps the ways and means committee can get off President's tax returns and look into the very creative accounting of rideshare companies. Cause it is simple mathematically impossible to take 50% off every ride and report such huge negative earnings.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Embellishing or not, bragging on rideshare income is asinine! Especially when boasting to riders. Their misunderstanding of our income impacts tip culture! They see us as thriving entrepreneurs. Why tip a business owner?
> 
> Bragging here or to fellow drivers is equally detrimental. It leads to saturation, surge extinction and fewer rides.
> 
> The better I do in this biz the less likely I am share.
> 
> So shut the @@@@ up Rockefeller!


A bartender or waitress/waiter can make hundreds a night in tips. That is customer service industry. Whether we are the owner or not, you tip the person providing a service. The problem isn't whether they see use as owners or not. The problem is a decline in culture, because the service is the same. I was raised to tip, before I ever became a rideshare driver, I tipped, always cause it was how I was raised. You tip for service.



superscabs said:


> Actually anything over 40 hours is overtime and a half so 36 hours would be time & a half? Least in every state I lived in it kicked in after 40hours
> 
> No soc security credits, no workers comp etc but hey no schedule or funny hat
> 
> To each they own but he's part of the problem & likely unemployable elsewhere so Uber lyfts of the world exploit them


Welcome to the world of professional driving, truck drivers have worked 70 hour or more work weeks forever and not a lick of overtime pay.


----------



## supor

Jon77 said:


> That could be OK income or not, depending on your cost structure.
> Fuel efficiency, type of vehicle, ability to do own repairs on vehicle etc etc...
> When I drive it costs me 25 cents per mile, only 11 cents of that being fuel, the rest is wear and tear.
> I typically will lose on a good night about 25-28 percent in operational costs.
> Sometimes its as bad as 45 percent operational costs, (long distances in-between pickups).
> Sometimes it's as low as 19 percent, (a few surges combined with frequent and shortly spaced passengers).
> At only a 19 percent loss I am ecstatic, it happens but it is very rare.
> So if I make $1600 gross in a week that would translate into approximately $1150 net profit for the week.
> 
> At our shop we have to pay our mechanics time and half for anything over 40 hours in a week, and most businesses have the same requirements.
> So if they got paid $1150 for 76.5 hours of work that would translate to an hourly income of about $12 per hour.
> 
> $12 x first 40 hrs = $480
> Next 36 hours at time and half
> $18 x 36.5 hrs =$657
> 
> So if we had a $12 dollar an hour mechanic working for 76.5 hours we would have to pay him around $1,150 for the week.
> I think the real secret sauce is your work ethic that allows you to work long hours without quitting.
> Of course there is a lot to be said for not having a boss watching your every move and the flexibility to determine your own work schedule.
> But I wouldn't be doing this gig solely for the money.


Mechanics gets much more than $12/hour. It's a skill and education required job. California average is $20.74/hour. He can sue the shop for getting underpaid.


----------



## Jon77

supor said:


> Mechanics gets much more than $12/hour. It's a skill and education required job. California average is $20.74/hour. He can sue the shop for getting underpaid.


I was just using the $12 per hour as an example, I would say that the reason that the poster is making that amount of money is because he has a very strong work ethic, not that the job itself is lucrative.
A 77 hour work week is like having two back-to-back full time jobs, you must have stamina and determination to work those amount of hours.

We actually pay our techs a lot more than $12 per hour.

Our B techs start at $16.25 per hour and are required to put in at least 50 hours per week.
With the 10 hours overtime, at time and half, they typically make about $900 a week.

Our A techs get paid $33.50 per hour, but they are required to work a full 60 hour week, 20 hours at time and half.
Their weekly pay is around $2300 per week with the overtime.

Our B techs have half of their health and dental plans covered by us, along with a Vanguard 401k with 100 percent match up to 6 percent of their pay.
Our A techs have their health and dental completely covered by us along with the 401k.
Both A and B techs get the same 5 days PTO, and 10 days paid vacation per year.

If our lowest paid B tech worked 76.5 hours for the week, longer than our shop is actually opened, than they would have a $1,540 paycheck for that week.
The secret would not be the $16.25 per hour base pay, the kicker would be the 36.5 hours of overtime at $24 per hour.

We are located in Southern California so this is the average pay in this area for good automotive technicians, and
our shop labor rate is $125 per hour, again average for this area.
Even at these rates nobody is getting rich, a 1 bedroom apartment is between $1800 to $2100 a month, and our shop lease is almost $17,000 per month.
The only guys that are actually making bank are the younger techs who still live at home, rent-free.


----------



## StephenT

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


You certainly earned some big dollars.
An 80 hour week of driving isn't easy or leave time for much else.


----------



## FLKeys

fairiesgalore said:


> This state it counts online doesn't matter if moving, in bed, on couch, standing still for 6 out of 10 hours, otherwise I'd leave app on 24/7 I'd prob make $200+ more a day if they didn't count my 6+ hours in bed screening
> 
> "Technology company" but can't tell I'm chillaxin at home as safe as can be while the ants like him can drive 12+ hours a day putting everyone at risk


That sucks. On Saturday and Sunday I will turn the app on as early as 5 am and sometimes not get a ping until 3 - 6 PM. My 12 hours would be up before I got my first ping some days. In Florida it only counts time while moving toward the 12 hours. Now Lyft counts 14 hours of total time online. I have timed out in Lyft without ever getting a ping.


----------



## Zoomzoom321

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater


Yeah, you only need to drive 76 HOURS per week! Lol sad


----------



## Nats121

Jon77 said:


> Even at these rates nobody is getting rich


At $125 per hour the shop owner may be getting rich if the shop is reasonably busy.


----------



## DriverMark

And then this happens, and I'm just left shaking muah head...... wasn't planning to drive more than an hour or so. 6 1/2 hours, $200, all freeway $12-15 gas. Sometimes the "odds are forever in my favor".


----------



## Jon77

supor said:


> Mechanics gets much more than $12/hour. It's a skill and education required job. California average is $20.74/hour. He can sue the shop for getting underpaid.





Nats121 said:


> At $125 per hour, the shop owner may be getting rich if the shop is reasonably busy.


Unfortunately in this business it is either feast or famine.
Rent is constant, mechanics get paid constant, and overhead is consistently very high.
Billable hours on the other hand fluctuates wildly.

This is one of my level A techs cleaning his truck, and since it's Friday already he's at time and a half, we are paying him $50.25 an hour plus benefits, to wash his truck.


----------



## Nats121

Jon77 said:


> Unfortunately in this business it is either feast or famine.
> Rent is constant, mechanics get paid constant, and overhead is consistently very high.
> Billable hours on the other hand fluctuates wildly.
> 
> This is one of my level A techs cleaning his truck, and since it's Friday already he's at time and a half, we are paying him $50.25 an hour plus benefits, to wash his truck.
> 
> View attachment 425793


I'm aware of the overhead, which can vary quite a bit from shop to shop and the downtime, which is why I said "reasonably busy".

I'm also aware of the cost of having to do repairs a second time (or even more) due to faulty parts and/or technician error.

Having said that, hourly labor charges have risen much faster than technician wages.

So not only is there a hefty markup on labor, there's also a hefty markup on the parts. Add to that the various other ways customers get nickled and dimed to death ("shop materials", waste disposal, etc).

As a consumer, I'm fed up with ALL of the nickel and dime charges from auto repair shops, airlines, the phone company, cable company, etc.

As far as I'm concerned, it's a scam. It allows those companies to post lowball prices and then charge the customers extra.

All posted prices should be OUT THE DOOR prices, PERIOD.

Walmart has overhead and waste disposal, as does McDonalds, the supermarket, etc.

Unlike you guys, they INCLUDE those costs into the price of their products.

Walmart wouldn't dare charge customers more than the posted price for their products and neither should you guys.


----------



## Jon77

Nats121 said:


> I'm aware of the overhead, which can vary quite a bit from shop to shop and the downtime, which is why I said "reasonably busy".
> 
> I'm also aware of the cost of having to do repairs a second time (or even more) due to faulty parts and/or technician error.
> 
> Having said that, hourly labor charges have risen much faster than technician wages.
> 
> So not only is there a hefty markup on labor, there's also a hefty markup on the parts. Add to that the various other ways customers get nickled and dimed to death ("shop materials", waste disposal, etc).
> 
> As a consumer, I'm fed up with ALL of the nickel and dime charges from auto repair shops, airlines, the phone company, cable company, etc.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, it's a scam. It allows those companies to post lowball prices and then charge the customers extra.
> 
> All posted prices should be OUT THE DOOR prices, PERIOD.
> 
> Walmart has overhead and waste disposal, as does McDonalds, the supermarket, etc.
> 
> Unlike you guys, they INCLUDE those costs into the price of their products.
> 
> Walmart wouldn't dare charge customers more than the posted price for their products and neither should you guys.


Some shops do have a policy of add on's, but we don't.
We give a complete upfront quote based on book time and retail price on parts.
We are very expensive but our clients do not mind, they want quality of work, not the lowest price.
Most of our clients have been with us for over 20 years, I have watched their kids go from diapers to bringing their own vehicles in for repairs.
But we are fortunate to be in an affluent area, my other friends that own shops in lower income neighborhoods are constantly struggling because their near broke clients want $15 dollar oil changes and $95 brake jobs.
Our clients know what they will pay upfront, if it's too much than there is always the option of going to a shop in a low rent area.
No harm no foul.
There is a price point availability for all types of consumers.

Our techs are all top notch, all our A techs are ASE Master and L1 Certified, and we pay for, and require them to keep their technical training up to date, we also provide the best and latest diagnostic equipment.
We provide a good work environment, great hourly pay with full benefits for our techs, as a result we have very low turnover of our crew.
As a result of these expenses and overall quality our prices have to reflect that reality.
We make good money but not what the general public thinks that we make.

The shop owner nets around $200K a year, and our A techs make about $125K per year, but unfortunately here in Orange County California that just puts you in the middle of the middle class income bracket.
If you saved diligently for years you might be able to come up with enough of a down-payment to afford a very basic 3 bedroom 2 bath home with a postage stamp sized yard.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler

supor said:


> I don't know the minimum wage where you live at. But let's compare your income with a minumum wage Mc Donalds employee working 76.5 hours. Same as you.
> 
> Lets say $12/hour. Employees can't work 7 days in a row so you must complete those hours in 6 days. Which means that 76.5/6= 12.75 hours/day.
> 
> So each day you will work 12.75 hours.
> 8*12= $96 (8 hours normal pay)
> 4*18= $60.57 (4 hours overtime)
> 0.75*24= $18(0.75 hours double time)
> So the money you make would be $174.57/day. After 6 days you would make $1047.42.
> 
> I don't know how much miles you mad to make $1607.71 but according to my experience you made around 1600 miles. Which means that you spent around $150 to the gas. There are also wear/tear insurance and other stuff. No compensation/benefit nothing.
> 
> So you made around $1350 in 7 days after all the expenses, and a minumum wage employee made $1050 in 6 days and rest 1 day after working same amount of time with you. + all the benefits, paid vacations, health insurance, retirement, ...
> 
> I am not saying one is better than the other. The choice is yours.


Your math is impressive. One problem though. These fast food joints instruct their managers to take cyanide before they pay overtime. It would be an extreme case for someone to get double time at a fast food restaurant. Your example will never happen.


----------



## Jon77

5☆OG said:


> After consulting with a great friend i have decided to remove myself from uber people Its a waste of time and energy. I would like to encourage people to do what they need to do to make a living. Its very easy for anonymous people with nothing invested in our welfare to criticize and put down others for working hard. With all their stats and fancy math it amounts to nothing when faced with the reality of someones situation. I have survived more then most could ever handle. I will continue and i wil thrive by surroinding myself with a supportive and encouraging circle of friends. For those of you who still have some humanity i thank you for your words of encouragement and wish you well now and into the future. Stay safe and be well. Thank you :smiles:


I wouldn't let haters get you down, some people can be crude in the absence of a face to face discussion, the keyboard makes many people lose their dignity, it is the internet after all.
But some people here do have an honest and genuine problem with the math involved as even us part timers are watching our vehicles slowly degrade mile by mile.
Tires, brakes, power steering pumps, shocks, alternators, starters etc..
It's costing us money in order to make money.
How much it costs depends on so many variables that there is no such thing as a one size fits all.
Some are making good money using the right car and driving in the right market, and others are unknowingly losing money with every mile they drive.
As a manager of a repair shop I am seeing a lot of this firsthand with our clients that do this gig full-time, there is a certain pattern that we see over and over again.
I think there is room for a civilized discussion regarding this gigs profitability levels without resorting to our own destructive tendencies.

I see you have a positive outlook and a tough willingness to do whatever it takes, I wish you well whatever you decide to do.


----------



## 5☆OG

Just wanted to give you guys an update.... hahahaha...1600 check change bchs...ok hate on haters lol..i can feel your envy oozing through the screen....i would wish you guys luck but you wouldent know what to do with it if you got it...im a survivor .. i do what it takes..not talk about some bs math...who cares..just survive and eventually you will thrive... resume hating lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

supor said:


> I don't know the minimum wage where you live at. But let's compare your income with a minumum wage Mc Donalds employee working 76.5 hours. Same as you.
> 
> Lets say $12/hour. Employees can't work 7 days in a row so you must complete those hours in 6 days. Which means that 76.5/6= 12.75 hours/day.
> 
> So each day you will work 12.75 hours.
> 8*12= $96 (8 hours normal pay)
> 4*18= $60.57 (4 hours overtime)
> 0.75*24= $18(0.75 hours double time)
> So the money you make would be $174.57/day. After 6 days you would make $1047.42.
> 
> I don't know how much miles you mad to make $1607.71 but according to my experience you made around 1600 miles. Which means that you spent around $150 to the gas. There are also wear/tear insurance and other stuff. No compensation/benefit nothing.
> 
> So you made around $1350 in 7 days after all the expenses, and a minumum wage employee made $1050 in 6 days and rest 1 day after working same amount of time with you. + all the benefits, paid vacations, health insurance, retirement, ...
> 
> I am not saying one is better than the other. The choice is yours.


Overtime is by the week, not the day. So 36.5 hrs overtime. Where is double time coming from?

The way you're figuring it s person could work 6 days a week, 8 hours a day and get no overtime. That's not how it works.

It should be 40 hrs x $12 plus 36.5 hrs x $18. So $1137. Which actually makes the driver even further off a regular job.


----------



## WAHN

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Overtime is by the week, not the day.


That depends on where you work. There are jobs that pay overtime on shifts over 8 hours.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> Where is double time coming from?


Same with this.


----------



## supor

5☆OG said:


> Just wanted to give you guys an update.... hahahaha...1600 check change bchs...ok hate on haters lol..i can feel your envy oozing through the screen....i would wish you guys luck but you wouldent know what to do with it if you got it...im a survivor .. i do what it takes..not talk about some bs math...who cares..just survive and eventually you will thrive... resume hating lol


Go find some real friends man.


Fuzzyelvis said:


> Overtime is by the week, not the day. So 36.5 hrs overtime. Where is double time coming from?
> 
> The way you're figuring it s person could work 6 days a week, 8 hours a day and get no overtime. That's not how it works.
> 
> It should be 40 hrs x $12 plus 36.5 hrs x $18. So $1137. Which actually makes the driver even further off a regular job.


Overtime is by the week and by the day. If you guys don't know the law just google it before posting sth. here.

https://www.worklawyers.com/overtime-calculator-california/


WAHN said:


> That depends on where you work. There are jobs that pay overtime on shifts over 8 hours.


It doesn't matter where you work. That's the law. After 8 hours you get time and a half. After 12 hours you get double time. If they are not paying you overtime sue them. You will get your money. If they try to fire you for a reason after the lawsuit that is retaliation. Sue them again, you will get more money.


----------



## WAHN

supor said:


> That's the law


Nope. Not in every state.


----------



## supor

WAHN said:


> Nope. Not in every state.


As you can see we are talking about California which people are more valued than the other states.


----------



## WAHN

supor said:


> As you can see we are talking about California which people are more valued than other states.


Nope. You are talking about California.



> people are more valued than other states


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## supor

WAHN said:


> Nope. You are talking about California.
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> View attachment 426092


Nope. You are talking about some other state.

I'm not better than you. That's what you think.

California is better than all the states. That's a fact. Go check the numbers. 1st largest economy in U.S and 5th on the world by itself.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


How long will 80 hours a week will last, hmmmm?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

goneubering said:


> Why isn't your username *socksgalore?*


I was actually thinking
Trollsgalore..


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

80 hours a week can only last a season. Amazon Fulfillment can confirm that!


----------



## Soldiering

80 hours? It's his biz people. That's online time. We all know you can be online an not actually be working. Worry about your own RS biz an let him run his how he would like.

We all know rates suck an they actively try too bleed us dry every day so with that being said let's encourage each other. Damn. With that this is what I put together last week. And yes I can do this week after week.














I made this in 5 days of anting. I'm satisfied with it an that's all that matters.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Soldiering said:


> 80 hours? It's his biz people. That's online time. We all know you can be online an not actually be working. Worry about your own RS biz an let him run his how he would like.
> 
> We all know rates suck an they actively try too bleed us dry every day so with that being said let's encourage each other. Damn. With that this is what I put together last week. And yes I can do this week after week.
> View attachment 426110
> View attachment 426111
> I made this in 5 days of anting. I'm satisfied with it an that's all that matters.


How is your car responding to this abuse?


----------



## Soldiering

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> How is your car responding to this abuse?


Hmmm not sure that's the right word. I prefer usage. My 09 Prii loves running. God willing will hit 300k soon enough. I just did get it done new shoes. Both of us are liking it.

My Prii= &#128295;. You don't use your tools what do you have them for?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧

Soldiering said:


> Hmmm not sure that's the right word. I prefer usage. My 09 Prii loves running. God willing will hit 300k soon enough. I just did get it done new shoes. Both of us are liking it.
> 
> My Prii= &#128295;. You don't use your tools what do you have them for?


I once ordered a Lyft, when I turned my taxi in to get work done on. It turned out to be a PRIUS! I sat with my dispatcher, and said, "damn, it's a freaking prius, oh hell to the NO," then cancelled. Reodered, and got a Dodge Dakota. Lol .... Poor guy, drives that thing 7 days a week.


----------



## Kashi03445

Uber is all about luck you cant make this money all the time I have been to 1800$ a week for 3 weeks in a row and then dropped like balls


----------



## Coyotex

Soldiering said:


> 80 hours? It's his biz people. That's online time. We all know you can be online an not actually be working. Worry about your own RS biz an let him run his how he would like.
> 
> We all know rates suck an they actively try too bleed us dry every day so with that being said let's encourage each other. Damn. With that this is what I put together last week. And yes I can do this week after week.
> View attachment 426110
> View attachment 426111
> I made this in 5 days of anting. I'm satisfied with it an that's all that matters.


Awesome stuff! Gives some of us hope! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Soldiering

Kashi03445 said:


> Uber is all about luck you cant make this money all the time I have been to 1800$ a week for 3 weeks in a row and then dropped like balls


RS is 15% luck IMO. Here in my 5mil market it's all about knowing the best equipment for you an what helps you too maximize your profit. While there are alot of variables out of our control their are plenty of strategies you can develop for yourself. Here in my 4th year I've adapted to the "SHRINKING COMP" these evil companies have given us. I'll keep my strategies too myself as you should with yours. So the other 85% is between your ears, under your breasplate an inside your gut. This is exactly why MOST cannot be &#128077; OP'S.

Godspeed brother.


----------



## 197438

OG ant said:


> Wear and tear after working 80 hours? lol stop hating!! been abusing my car for 2 years all I had to do was change my brake pads and rotors and just keep up with regular oil change maintenance! Plus he owns a 2008 camry which are very reliable and inwhich he quadrupled what he paid for that car, so that car served it purpose and continues to serve. This man eating good!


Exactly. A 2008 Camry is worth around $3500 and he banked nearly half that in a week. Next week he can cover insurance and maintenance. Then he has the rest of the year to profit, with gas and phone being the only ongoing expenses.


----------



## Bobbyk5487

supor said:


> 1- Which city are you driving?
> 
> 2- You can't drive more than 12 hours. The app will automatically go offline for 6 hours after you are online for 12 hours.


The way uber calculate the hours you can 20 hours a day...they don't calculate sitting at the airport plus I take at least 3 hours worth of breaks....im in the Raleigh Durham area...5 bustling universities A bustling airport and 3 busy cities and numerous busy small town...the pings never stop


----------



## Ubertool

Bobbyk5487 said:


> The way uber calculate the hours you can 20 hours a day...they don't calculate sitting at the airport plus I take at least 3 hours worth of breaks....im in the Raleigh Durham area...5 bustling universities A bustling airport and 3 busy cities and numerous busy small town...the pings never stop


lmao , the pings never stop . REALLY? NEVER ? Gtfoh


----------



## Bobbyk5487

Ubertool said:


> lmao , the pings never stop . REALLY? NEVER ? Gtfoh


Ok...i just love your defeated attitude...it make go getters like me life so much easier


----------



## Ubertool

Lmao , what are you , 500 rides in ? Rhetorical , means no response needed


----------



## Bobbyk5487

Ubertool said:


> Lmao , what are you , 500 rides in ? Rhetorical , means no response needed


11000 plus


----------



## Jessku

That seems about average for those hours. I'm not being negative. You worked 76 hours. What do you think average would be for 76 hours of driving?


----------



## goneubering

5☆OG said:


> After consulting with a great friend i have decided to remove myself from uber people Its a waste of time and energy. I would like to encourage people to do what they need to do to make a living. Its very easy for anonymous people with nothing invested in our welfare to criticize and put down others for working hard. With all their stats and fancy math it amounts to nothing when faced with the reality of someones situation. I have survived more then most could ever handle. I will continue and i wil thrive by surroinding myself with a supportive and encouraging circle of friends. For those of you who still have some humanity i thank you for your words of encouragement and wish you well now and into the future. Stay safe and be well. Thank you :smiles:


When a poster insists on making a dramatic UP exit it always makes me wonder how real their stories were.


----------



## Rich2nyce

Nice week for you. Roughly 10-11hrs a day 7days a week doesnt leave much time for much tho.


----------



## hpdriver

Must be a new driver. In a few weeks, Uber will have shoved so far up, that he will be walking with two deeks.


----------



## Legalizeit0

So no Lyft earnings? Nice payday. 

Are you in a market with no downtime?


----------



## Alemus

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Where is this exactly?


----------



## Justice123

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


R u delivering illegal drugs ??


----------



## AtticusFinch

everybody can, they just have to put in time. A LOT OF TIME!


----------



## Travis2288

How much of that went to tolls and gas?



25rides7daysaweek said:


> I've been working weeks like this
> for the past 3 years and just hit
> 25k rides this week.
> I love driving the car and will
> continue till I get deactivated.
> Wheres your Lyft income?


You should take advantage of uber's free college program available. If you worked this hard with a college degree say in marketing which is one of the Bachelor's science degrees available on the ASU program available for you with uber you would have made ten times as much. I strongly encourage you to take your work ethic and put it into the opportunity presented to you before it's too late. You could really crush it with your dedicated hard work I can see you have.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Travis2288 said:


> How much of that went to tolls and gas?
> 
> 
> You should take advantage of uber's free college program available. If you worked this hard with a college degree say in marketing which is one of the Bachelor's science degrees available on the ASU program available for you with uber you would have made ten times as much. I strongly encourage you to take your work ethic and put it into the opportunity presented to you before it's too late. You could really crush it with your dedicated hard work I can see you have.


Not enough to worry about.
I'll be able to get social security and Medicare before that could ever help me. It's good advice though..


----------



## Daddyfatsacks10

That’s a lot of driving


----------



## hpdriver

Less sleep induces stress
Stress produces cortisol 
Cortisol suppresses immune system.


----------



## AutismExpress

The queen &#128120; said:


> That is good money. Congrats





5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:





5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:





OldBay said:


> Look'n good. Thats alot of hours!
> 
> 21/hr.


*Just started 3 weeks ago.

Maybe I'm green or jaded being so new.? But, I'm from Rochester,N.Y. and think it's a great..great...side Hussle. I feel rejuvenated by the Customers energy. This job is credible. Like anything else in life? What we make of it = outcome. Simple formula! As a life coach to students ,adults of all ages....this comes naturally to me. My customers recharge my batteries. I bring a great attitude AND they respond.*


----------



## Ubertool

IGNORED


----------



## The queen 👸

AutismExpress said:


> *Just started 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Maybe I'm green or jaded being so new.? But, I'm from Rochester,N.Y. and think it's a great..great...side Hussle. I feel rejuvenated by the Customers energy. This job is credible. Like anything else in life? What we make of it = outcome. Simple formula! As a life coach to students ,adults of all ages....this comes naturally to me. My customers recharge my batteries. I bring a great attitude AND they respond.*


Wow .


----------



## Tankbrother5

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:





dmoney155 said:


> Dude, he's right... this isnt anything big... I thought you were gonna show $2,400 number. Can I have my 2mins back please? This thread is a click bate, nothing more.


I don't care what anyone says here. 99.9 % drivers will never come close to making that.


----------



## Uber20/20

Now, U can go join 2K club soon and show us "made100K a year" as well. 
From earlier reply "lost at 76 hours" totally agreed.


----------



## kbrown

supor said:


> Nope. It counts the times that you are online. You don't have to be moving.


Not in my market. I stsrted Sunday around 4 pm and went until about 1030 am.


----------



## Bubsie

AutismExpress said:


> Maybe I'm green or jaded being so new.? But, I'm from Rochester,N.Y. and think it's a great..great...side Hussle. I feel rejuvenated by the Customers energy. This job is credible. Like anything else in life? What we make of it = outcome. Simple formula! As a life coach to students ,adults of all ages....this comes naturally to me. My customers recharge my batteries. I bring a great attitude AND they respond.


You are in the honeymoon period as a new driver. It's a glorious time, non stop pings, decent earnings per hour. You start thinking, wow, I could do 52 weeks of this and gross over 75k.....then honeymoon ends and your spirits drop.


----------



## d2wuberLA

This is how much I made after the national emergency was declared.


----------



## Ubertool

How’s the op doing now? I’m in his market , no gambling and no rides make jack a dull boy. Expect suicides to rise .


----------



## Nhaps

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


That's good money and all, but you're going to crush your car with that mileage, and your health. Pay attention to the post above where a driver posted $839 a week with a lot less hours and wear on the car and health. Let's be selective in our trips.


----------



## Ubertool

If you hadn’t noticed , no ones making shit for awhile


----------



## AsleepAtTheWheel

5☆OG said:


> Thank you :smiles: im happy too
> 
> 
> I dont owe money ..ever. in fact i get a refund every year. Lol i know something else to criticize. Perhaps the haters dont know alot about much lol


Can you explain how you get a refund? I tried and tried and got every deduction and still always owe around 200.


----------



## Daffy723

How much did you spend on gas while working your 80 hour week? Car washes? Meth to stay awake all those hours? What about the last couple weeks with this coronavirus crap?

People never seem to think about the expenses, wear and tear, etc.


----------



## Cdub2k

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


how much did you make last week?


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER

#professoruber said:


> That is a typical week in my market. Lol @ 80 hours that equates to $21 per hour. If you call that making money.


What market??


----------



## Nekhbet

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


And now? Are you still making that amount of money?


----------



## Smell My Finger

You got tested for Corona yet?


----------



## NoPool4Me

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


That was the last week of February. Things have changed since then.

Edit to add: I'm unable to work that many hours. It would kill me physically... can't sit that long.


----------



## Lando74

Then I realized it was Canadian Dollars...


----------



## Poo

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Wow what state is this?



Hardtime said:


> Worked part time this week


Wow super jealous


----------



## ColumbusRides

You have to be a idiot to put strangers in your personal car, screw uber


----------



## newgigtool

It's tough being an Uber driver right now... I'm trying to build a tool that helps us find opportunities on other platforms that match what you're looking for. (Amazon Flex, DoorDash, Postmates etc). Eventually the tool will also will look at your current incentives on Uber / other platforms and will help you decide how best to spend your time during the week. Obviously this last part won't happen for a while given the current state of demand on Uber..... :frown:

Thank you and stay healthy and strong during crazy times.


----------



## supor

newgigtool said:


> It's tough being an Uber driver right now... I'm trying to build a tool that helps us find opportunities on other platforms that match what you're looking for. (Amazon Flex, DoorDash, Postmates etc). Eventually the tool will also will look at your current incentives on Uber / other platforms and will help you decide how best to spend your time during the week. Obviously this last part won't happen for a while given the current state of demand on Uber..... :frown:
> 
> Thank you and stay healthy and strong during crazy times.


You don't need an app for that.

Don't do rideshare. Do delivery.

I saved you a lot of time and money.

You're welcome.


----------



## Sonoran Uber

To help encourage those who aren't sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:

You just can not make $ with out cost, so we know how many hours you drove, worked 7 days straight, almost 80 hours the rest of the equation to know what you actually are making pre-tax is the total mileage driven, fuel cost, insurance & maint/repair etc. Then you can estimate fairly what you are actually making per day, week etc, total hours I do not even look at for I was typically only taking about 8-12 rides per day out of hundreds of requests for that is the only way we can make an equitable profit & of course that was pre corona, Are cost of operation on our XL Rig is .70 cents per mile plus gas plus plus plus so before you know what you are making you need to know that # is.


----------



## Reynob Moore

Nice job OP, thats not bad at all. Ignore these trolling loser haters.

Whats your market bro?


----------



## Sonoran Uber

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


$139 in tips?


----------



## Reynob Moore

Sonoran Uber said:


> To help encourage those who aren't sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:
> 
> You just can not make $ with out cost, so we know how many hours you drove, worked 7 days straight, almost 80 hours the rest of the equation to know what you actually are making pre-tax is the total mileage driven, fuel cost, insurance & maint/repair etc. Then you can estimate fairly what you are actually making per day, week etc, total hours I do not even look at for I was typically only taking about 8-12 rides per day out of hundreds of requests for that is the only way we can make an equitable profit & of course that was pre corona, Are cost of operation on our XL Rig is .70 cents per mile plus gas plus plus plus so before you know what you are making you need to know that # is.


Cool so if its so ****ing impossible to make money doing this why the **** do you sit here and troll this forum and spew endless negativity along with the rest of these negative nancy losers.

Wash your hands of uber completely and be done then.


----------



## Gryphonrider

So uber moderators are now blowing smoke up your *** on here?!?!?. Uber has cut our pay 3 times in the last 4 months,as well as taken away pickup fees and your going to say you can make $20 something an hour? I call complete BS!! I'm out every day and night and average $5-$6 an hour plus tips in a city. And 50-60% of everything I make goes towards gas. Your cloud system is horrible, ie. Your edge locations don't refresh fast enough, once every 45 minutes which is pathetic. Your support is more of an excuse line than anything else. I've been in a support position for over 30 years so yes I know the difference , they all read off the same piece of paper, pathetic. That is if you can even get through or even understand them. I have to call them multiple times every day to have them manually refresh my account just to get more than 1 delivery request in an hour.. your system is horrible and uber needs engineers who actually know what they are doing to fix it. We as drivers are nothing to the company. It's all about shareholders and stock price and nothing else. Pathetic that if the only way to make a profit is to cut our pay. Uber has a horrible business model period. Everything I mentioned I have proven multiple times and I can't see how anyone who is honest can say different. $3 for a delivery where you have to travel 4 miles through a city.. BS?!?!?, then have to wait 45 minutes just to get another delivery request? The system is horrible and the company has never turned a profit, and that's a fact and never will with its current business model. I make literally 4x times the money on other services in less time. Sad but true.


----------



## Ubertool

I'm in the OP's market here in Vegas , we are killin it this week , lmao


----------



## Reynob Moore

Ubertool said:


> I'm in the OP's market here in Vegas , we are killin it this week , lmao
> View attachment 439676


Trying to break the world record for rides given without turning the app on? Hey at least you tied it.


----------



## Ubertool

FIFY , I don't want to appear lazy


----------



## HansomCab

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


How many miles driven, including dead miles?


----------



## Mark h Silvernail

5☆OG said:


> To help encourage those who arent sure if you can make money at this anymore..this is how you crush it in a .60 a mile 4 seater :smiles:


Congratulations.. Hopefully this craziness will be over soon. Be safe to all those still driving.



Ubertool said:


> FIFY , I don't want to appear lazy
> View attachment 439683


No tip???


----------

